# Spider's Path



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

The following is a sub-quest from the Off to War campaign thread. Our heros have been sent out from the main army to warn Harkon Manor of a small army of Treylor heading their way. To reach the manor first the are going to take a shortcut through the Western Woods (a part know as the wilds). 

Players for this side quest are:
ghostcat
Dragonwriter
Theroc
Myth and Legend
Frozen Messiah

NPCs:
Martomum Stonebreaker - grumpy dwarf
Greyhay - tracker
Unknown - tracker

Links:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257877-off-war-recriutment-discussion.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258495-off-war-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/257898-rg-off-war.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/258310-five-kingdoms.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/258313-off-war-houserules.html


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

[sblock=read first] play attachment as you read  [/sblock]As the group walks along the woods seem normal after Martomum's strange caution. The normal sounds of birds, small animals, and the wind through the trees is all present. And the sounds of the group slowly marching through are the only things that seem out of place.

It is about noon when Greyhay returns to the group from his scouting trip. Everyone is sitting about on logs, rocks, or the ground, where ever they can find a spot. 

"Gnolls tracking us," he reports grimly to the old dwarf.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2009)

After the dwarfs warning, Trinham tries to move through the woods as quietly has possible, while at the same time moving quickly so as not to slow the others down.

On hearing the scouts report, Trinham will become alert but won't stand up. He looks at Martomum waiting for orders. He doesn't say anything but thinks to himself. _If it was up to me, I would hide in the trees and ambush the goblins. There again I'm a greenie, so what do I know. The last thing I want is to get on the wrong end of Martomum's tongue; again. So I'll just sit here and wait for orders._

[sblock="OOC"]The part about Moving silently is for atmosphere.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Aidan blinked.  "We're being followed?  Suppose we are leaving a trail... Wut's a Gnoll, and how many are we talkin' about?"  he asks, scratching his head.  He hadn't much experiences outside the farm and ring-matches.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 28, 2009)

Lora looked around and tried to assess the situation. They could not outrun the Gnolls for sure, so it would be best to use the terrain to their advantage and stand their ground. "Gnolls - they are beast men, part human and part dog. They walk on two legs and wield melee weapons with proficiency. For a group as large as ours, evading them would be impossible. I say we stand and fight, preferably on higher ground. Those with ranged capabilities and spellcasters in the middle, the rest circling them for protection. We ready ourselves versus their approach and try to hurt them as much as we can, before they close in. Now, higher ground is what we need."

Lora's voice was with a serious tone, as the girl put her mind and knowledge to use. She had read some books on warfare and tactics, although out of curiosity more than for practical reasons. She was now glad that she had done so.
[sblock]Any checks needed HM?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2009)

"Eyes expec..." Martomumstarts to say but is interupted by Lora's... (triad?). He sits there listening quietly and when she is finished he shakes his head. "Ye be in right about all tats, buts we's has no tims fur its."

The dwarf jumps up and says to the group, "Tease 'oods be full 'o tem dog'eads. Ands mays be tey attack or tey wonts. So in if ye sits awaitn' tins ye lose ta times we gots."

"We's are 'eadin ta da Madds Eatercap, mays bee tey leavin us alone, ans may bees not, so keeps alert ye greenies." With that the dwarf shoulders his pack and starts of again.

[sblock=ooc] Maybe we should discuss a marching order (just in case Martomum is wrong ) maybe use the ooc for that. Greyhay and the unknown backtracker are out scouting [/sblock]

[sblock=ML]
No checks as of yet, but a list af spells for the day if you please. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 29, 2009)

Jareth's lip curls at the mention of gnolls, knowing a bit about the loathsome creatures.

At Lora's little speech, the duskblade looks a bit surprised. "How'd you learn so much about the dog-men? Anyways, it was pretty well put and a decent strategy, if the dwarf thought we had more time..."

Jareth shrugs and pulls his chain from his hip, lazily swinging one end about as he walks a little behind Martomum. Now that the weapon is uncoiled, it's easy to tell this is one of the unusual spiked chain weapons, a difficult thing to wield properly but also very useful.

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth will stay near the front.

If you want to roll my Listen and Spot, HM, they don't have a modifier.

And Jareth has the following spells:
0 level (Used 0/3): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
1 level (used 0/3): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

"Hmm... dogmen.  Maybe they had somethin' ta do with pa's crops..."  he muttered under his breath, before turning to the others.  "I've no objection to anything we do really, as long as we dun't get sidetracked and get the message through too late..."

When the group moved, Aidan made sure he was relatively close to Lora.

[sblock=OOC]
For marching order, Aidan will stay as close to Lora as he can without being creepy/invasive, so he can jump between any attackers and her.  Aside from that, he won't have any preferences as to back/side/front.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 29, 2009)

Lora mounted her Glaive on her shoulder and leered her head to the side, looking at the new face in the group. A young, soft faced red haired boy, that was a full head taller than Lora, but seemed skinny to her. "I read a book. And who are you again?" she replied dryly, and continued marching. She turned towards Martoumum and tried to reason with him. "I'm positive we cannot evade them for long and that the more we prolong this, the bolder they will get. If we cut them down now, the others will be afraid to approach us."

[sblock]*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Backbiter

Dragon - 5' 10'' weighting 115 pounds only? Lora is 5'4' and weighs 129 pounds.. You described him as muscular in the RG post, so I didn't know which one to go with and only said skinny, although honestly his ideal weight is around 166 pounds which makes him severely underweight.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 29, 2009)

Jareth shrugs. "You didn't seem too interested in who I was when you walked right by me in camp. Name's Jareth, newly stuck with this bunch."

He keeps walking, idly swinging the chain around and looking about. He's never been too comfortable in the woods, despite where he was raised...

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry. What I meant was that he's very wiry. He's definitely a beanpole, but strong nonetheless. He looks real skinny, but that's just appearance. His overall frame belies his strength, but his arms are well-muscled. And since he's so young, he's not fully grown out yet. You can kinda think along the lines of Tobey Maguire in the new Spider-Man movies (particularly the first one), if that helps.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2009)

"I'll take rear guard and see if I can catch anyone trying to sneak up on us. True to his word, Trinham follows along about 20' behind the party, with Mogins by his side, all the while looking and listening for anything approaching the party from behind. At the same time he trusts the others to protect him from frontal attacks.

[sblock="OOC"]Trinham: Listen +2, Spot +2
Mogins: Listen +3, Spot +3[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: () () () () ()
1 Level: () () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

The party marches on for the next several hours. In the beginning the could here someone or something following them, the sounds of many creatures running through the brush. 

First to the left then from behind, then again they pass on the right this time. Then after a while the noise of being followed stops and nothing can be heard for an hour or more before Martomum stops the party and tells everyone to set camp. 

As the sun sets and everyone finishes a meager meal of rations and water, Martomum sitting on the exposed root of a gnarled tree begins speaking as he looks deep into the flames of the small fire.

"Toes gnolls, nots be a bother tea us," he says quietly. "Wat's yuse greenies needs ta knows is dat on ta morrow' we's wills meet da Madds Eatercap. Ana dare bees no ways round em. Dats whys toes gnolls did nay bother us. Tay will says to da Eatercap tay sents us as a givts." 

Martomum pokes the fire with a thin stick, seemly lost in ill memories.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 2, 2009)

"Martomum. Can you tell us everything you know about the Madds Eatercap, especially any vulnerabilities. The more we know about them, the better we will be able to defeat them."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

"Dare be buts 'un Madds Eatercapp," the dwarf says looking up from the fire. "He's be like a spider on two eggs."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 3, 2009)

Claude has been particularly quiet during the travel. His mind is alway on what was moving around, and his hand was always on his bow, but his mind was also on the conversations that had been happening with his allies.

Claude leans up against a treethat is just at the edge of fire light, close enough to hear and see everybody. "Eatercapps, hmm... do you know where they may live? I'm just asking because you seem to be very sure about them being here." Claude askes while stroking his goatee in thought "Because if we do know where they are and you say they're like spiders then we should be able to give them a run." After Claude was done saying that a slight smile curls across his face.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 4, 2009)

Jareth shakes his head, saying to Claude, "Were you not listening? The dwarf said there's only one 'Mad Eatercap,' though I think it's pronounced a different way... Forgivable, as he's got a thick accent. Probably the best thing to do will be to continue as we have been, keep a close eye out for webbing and cut down any creatures that try to bother us. If anyone else has knows any magic to make us or our weapons stronger, keep those spells ready and cast them if we find trouble. Simple enough, and it should see us through this."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 4, 2009)

Aidan frowned at the discussion.

"A spider on two legs, eh?  Is he a partic'arly cunning Gnoll, or something worse that they listen to outta sheer fear?"  He asked, watching the fire.  "Are we going to need to fight this 'Mad Eatercap', or just talk nice, give 'im something 'e wants an 'e let's us go our merry way?"  He remained near Lora, attempting to remain alert for anything unsavory, though the idea of being stalked by monsters put the boy a bit on edge, slowly feeling he'd be much happier if it was a tangible foe he could simply fight.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 4, 2009)

"J'excuse Jareth, I'm having a difficult time with Sir Martomum's accent. If there is only one then proceeding would be the best course of action, and as we move we should take care to make make ambush a risky buisness." Claude says with a little bow of apologize to Jareth and Martomum. He notices that his eyes are beginning to become heavy. "I will be heading off to bed in a while would someone please wake me up for my watch." Claude says witha yawn to finish.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

"Eyes 'ave no robbles speakin'," Martomum says looking up from the flames. "It bees all 'o ye tat has rables ina dare mouths." The dwarf then throws his stick into the fire sending up sparks. "Aye," he says to Claudes comments. "Sleeps be ina wats needed fur ta morrow."



[sblock=ooc] You all can keep up the campfire talk if you like, but if nothing by tomorrow night will move on instead. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2009)

"Well! Does anyone have a better plan for dealing with the beastie? I don't particularly like Claude's plan but I can't think of anything better myself. Mention of bed sets Trinham off yawning. After stifling a large yawn, he continues "Unless anyone has a better one I vote we take Martomum's suggestion and go to bed. So, what are we doing about watches?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2009)

Watches are set and the party settles for the night, the quiet of the woods differing from the night sounds of camp. The night passes slowly for those who took a guard shift but uneventful. Only once during the night does the group wake to what sounds like a group of people walking somehere off in the darkness. "Gnolls." Martomum mumbles then heads back to bed. The group in the dark seems to walk off and are not heard again that night.

In the morning after a cold breakfast, greatly unlike the one from the pervious day, the group sets out again for Harkon Manor. The march would be weary if not for all the practice received as they walked along with the army. It is close to midday when the first signs of this spider on two legs start to show.

The party starts to see small webs off the path that they our following. First one alone then two together. A few more yards down the trail and they see a web like interlocking circles directly in the path, between two trees. Easily circling around the trees they walk another hour and come to webs covering the trees and brush on both sides of the path and thick white webs hang in front of the path.

Grusome things hang in the sheets of webbing on the sides of the trail. You have seen a squirrel, and a bird danglying from one. And in another what looked like a badger or ground hog suspended in twisting white strands. The skeleton of a tall humaniod sits with its back to a tree, covered in webs like a death shroud.

"Tis not bees right, it no be like tis afore." Martomum whispers in awe.

[sblock=ooc] Marching order I am taking as the same though the scouts have come in once the webs appeared. I need spells for the day incase you have anti-spider ones lol. Also need to know weapon in hand and anything else important before I take this to combat. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 6, 2009)

Claude at the back of the group with an arrow half-nocked in his bow ever ready for attack. As they walk past the spider webs he gets a slight shiver up his spine at the thought of such a death but he moves on still. "can anyone tell how long these webs have been here?" He askes the group as he continues walking.

[sblock]
- Claude is at the back of the group
- bow at ready
- if able, ready action to shoot at something that seems like a threat
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 6, 2009)

Jareth is repulsed by the grotesque hanging leavings of snacks and snacks-to-be of the spider-like entity. Nevertheless, the young warrior-mage walks on, his cruel-looking chain always in hand.

He cocks his head as though listening for something, but only shakes his head in answer to Claude.

[sblock=OOC]
Same order sounds okay to me. Jareth will stay near the front, spiked chain in his hands.

Spells are:
Lvl 0 Spells (Cast 0/3, DC 13): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells (Cast 0/3, DC 13): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp

And if you want to roll Initiative for me to speed things up, HM, that's alright with me. My modifier is +2.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 7, 2009)

Trinham is a bit put out when Claude takes his position at the back of the group but tries not to show it. Instead he joins the march just in front of Claude. He carries his, uncocked, crossbow in both hand, along with a bolt.  While walking along, Trinham tries to listen for stalker, as he did yesterday but all he can hear today is Claude moving behind him.

Trinham is a bit spooked by the contents of the spider's web. However, after the animated bush of a few weeks ago he thinks he is prepared for anything. Therefore he starts looking around to see if he can spot the spider.

[sblock="Mogins"]Mogin will not fight. He will stay with his master while he is using distance weapons or spells. Once it looks like Trinham is going to be involved in melee, he will run and hide.[/sblock]
[sblock="OOC"]Trinham: Listen +2, Spot +2
Mogins: Listen +3, Spot +3[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: () () () () ()
1 Level: () () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 7, 2009)

Aidan's skin pales slightly at the sight of the contents of the web, looking about somewhat nervously.  He sticks close to Lora, as always, regardless of her position as he readies his javelin and his sickle, 'ready for anything' as he looks about.  He tries to conceal his nervousness, not wishing to appear a coward to the others present, though primarily his concern was looking like a coward in front of Lora.

His adrenaline started flowing a bit, the boy's step a bit lighter than before, his stance obviously shifting as he moved, as if anticipating attack at any moment.

"I thought ya said a spider on two leg's, Martomum..." 

[sblock=OOC]
Aidan draws his javelin and his sickle
He's positioned within 5-10 feet of Lora at all times.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 9, 2009)

Lora was deep in thought. She wanted to remember if she had read anything about the creature in mention. She was also slightly annoyed at Aidan who seemed to follow her around, but the girl didn't have the time right now to consider his motives.

[sblock]Hey! Sorry for being away again. Umm, what Knowledge check can Lora roll to see what she knows about this thing[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=Myth and Legend]
NP I know all to well about RL getting underfoot. I will assume your spell selection for this day is the same as the other? And Know(arcana)  12  is not good enough to remember anything sorry. All spiders Lora knows about have 8 legs. [/sblock]

The party continues on and are shortly in a forest of white. Webs hang or cover everything, they walk atop them and have to cut them out from infront of the path they follow. The things caught in these webs become more numerous and grusome in their various stages of decay. 

Huddled close as they inch forward the party hears a low moaning/hissing sound coming from the trees.

"It's be hims," Martomum whispers. "Day Madds Eatercap."

"Mmorrssiss, mmorrssiss!! Dwwarffsss you hhavvesss retturrnsss, mmorrssiss." a low crackling voice calls out.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Claude pulls his arrow back in his bow and does a silent prayer, readying himself for the battle. "Does anyone have a way to set fire to these webs? Because if things are going bad that is our escape strategy, ok." Claude whispers to the people around him while keeping his eyes and mind trained on any movement

[sblock]
Ready an action to shoot at the ettercap when he is in vision
Claude's attack:
1d20+1=19, 1d8+3=6
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Trinham cocks his crosbow, seats the bolt and points it in the general direction that the voice appears to be coming from. 

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: () () () () ()
1 Level: () () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2009)

"We might start a forest fire if we do that. - Lora's voice was quiet and her face was very concentrated. - Mart what kind of a spider can _talk?_ It also seems to know you."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

"Dat bug, members me frum 'afore." Martomum replies quietly. A little more loudly he says, "Yuse member da lass times, me ana me 'riends set ye's a yelpin' likes a whipped pup!" He moves in a small circle his voice carrying into the trees. "Now ye's lets us pass! An ye can keeps ye 'aunted wuids!"

"Mmorrssiss, mmorrssiss, No'sss dwwarffssss, you lasssst timmesss, had frrienddssss an nowwsss I do too! Mmorrssiss!!" comes the replies from up in the trees.

From all around you, the whiteness of the woods starts to become flecked with black. Spiders come out from everywhere, dropping from the trees and crawling up from under the ground. Most are like little black stars in a sky of white but Trinham notices a few large ones and yells, "Look those are as big as hounds!!" he says pointing. Turning to Trinham's cry Claude let's loose his taunt arrow at one of the huge spiders, hitting it dead center and sending it scurrying back into the trees.

[sblock=initiative]
Aidan 21
Greyhay 18
Unnamed scout 16
Claude 15 (why does it say initiative +1 on your character sheet?)
Spiders SA,SB 9
Jareth 8
Lora 7
Trinham 5
Martomum 5
Spiders SC,SD 5

Used Claudes ready action as to not waste his roll next time just ready to attack an enemy that comes in sight. In stat block keep track of your arrows they are not unlimited, you to ghostcat 

ML need spells in stat block plz [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

l l lxxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l lxxl l l l l l l l l l--l l l l
l l l lxxl l l l--l lSAl l--l l l
l l l lxxlxxl l--l l lSBl l l l l l
l l l lxxlxxl l l l l l l l l--l l l
l l--l l lxxl l l l l l l--l l--l l l
l l--l l lGrlMalxxlxxl l l l--l l l l l
l l l l lxxlJalLolAil l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l lUnl l l l l lSCl--l l
l l l l--l l lxxlTrl l l l lSDl--l l
l l l l--l l l l lCll l--l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l lxxl l l--l l l l l l


Map Key
Gr= Greyhay
Ma= Martomum
Ja= Jareth
Lo= Lora
Ai= Aidan
Un= Unnamed scout
Tr= Trinham
Cl= Claude
SA,SB,SC,SD= Medium Spiders


lxxl = path movement normal
l l = difficult terrian also 5'square (may enter to grant +2AC from small trees)
l--l = large tree


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2009)

Lora made a disgusted face, but was not afraid of the large bugs at all. She reached in her spell component pouch, and grabbed a pinch of purple dust with her slender fingers. The girl put her lips next to the materials and blew softly, uttering an arcane spell word. "Eselisleer" the young Wizardress whispered, as the dust blew over two of the monsters, creating a blanket of misty purple haze around them, with silvery specs sparkling inside like stars in the night sky.

Lora then unstrapped the leather belts that supported the massive glaive on her back, and gracefully drew the weapon overhead. "If this works, the uninjured one will not be a problem. Focus on the other one and finish it off." she pointed with the tip of her weapon, her voice calm and stern.

[sblock] Lora casts Sleep (DC 15) on spiders SA and SB, centered on SB. This assuming we did damage to SA with that readied action. Lora basically wants to take out the one that is not injured. She then uses her move action to draw her glaive. 

*Caster Level:* *2*
*Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level + 4 (Int)*

*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Backbiter [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2009)

Jareth isn't pleased at this turn of events, and his facial expression shows it. However, the thrill of combat is something he relishes. Disgust mixes with anger and pleasure in his young face as he moves to put himself between the spiders and Claude and Trinham. His unusual weapon spins about in glimmering arcs as he moves, his arms warming and flexing with his favorite implement of battle. He stands ready, spinning the weighted right end of the chain above his head in a tight circle, prepared to let it fly at the first spider to get in reach of the long weapon.

[sblock=OOC]
Move action to move 30 feet to the location 2 squares east of Trinham on the map. If I can't reach that spot, then take the spot above Claude and next to Trinham. Basically, trying to protect the flank and them.
Then ready action to attack the first spider coming within 10 feet.

To speed things up a little, here's the attack and damage rolls. Attack, Damage: 13, 11.

Jareth AC 15, HP 10/10
Lvl 0 Spells (0/3 cast): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells (0/3 cast): Color Spray (DC 14), Shocking Grasp
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

Aidan spots the giant spiders, shuddering briefly before remembering that with this many spiders, there as a good chance Lora might get injured.  While he knew she had magic to help her, he couldn't help but feel compelled to worry over her regardless.  He swiftly hurled a javelin at the nearest spider, pulling another from his shoulder as he shifted into a defensive posture.  As he did so, he took a deep breath, attempting to focus and channel his emotion.

[Sblock=Statblock]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 2 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Javelins: 2/3
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes

Conditions: None[/sblock]

[Sblock=Actions]
Standard: Throw javelin at SC with Combat expertise 1d20+3=21, 1d6+1=5
Move: Draw another Javelin[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 18, 2009)

Mentally prepared to fight a humanoid spider, it takes Trinham a few seconds to adjust to the idea of fighting, oversized, but otherwise normal, spiders instead. Once he is recovered he finds that Jareth is blocking his shot, so he moves into the undergrowth before taking a pot-shot at the nearest spider. Unfortunately, his shot went over the spider and hit the tree. 

[sblock="Actions"]5' step to spot east of Un, shot at SC.
Attack, Damage SC (1d20+3=7, 1d8=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 19, 2009)

Claude was very preoccupied with trying to find the ettercap in the foiliage that he was slow to react to the spiders that were now approaching the group. He looks over at Trinham who moved over and left a postion that had a more direct line of sight to the enemy so Claude shifted over and took his postion the scout. Claude then takes his bow and pulls back the string and lets an arrow fly towards the one of the foul spiders

[sblock]
Claude makes a 5' step to fill in Trinham's position
Claude's Rolls: 1d20+4=13, 1d8+3=10 at spider SD
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2009)

*End Round 1*

As the spiders in all shapes and sizes close in on the party Martomum readies his falchion and yells, "Furms ups!" And after weeks of drills it seems a few people get into some semblance of a line.

Aidan whips a javelin into the short bodied creatures as it scurries over the ground towards Trinham. The heavy weapon doesn't stay stuck in the spider's side falling onto the ground moments after impact.

Greyhay and the quiet scout take up their postions in the infantry line. Greyhay uses his spear to aid those in the front while the younger warrior misses as the small hairy spider dodges away from his thrust.

Claude takes a shot at the spider ahead of him as Trinham tries to move and shoot. Claude's arrow gets caught in the webbed underbrush the price paid for shotting at a target so low to the ground. But Trinham's bolt manages to get to the tree behind the spiders with a "THUNK!"

The northern most spiders move in quickly hardly fazed by the webbed over underbrush. They attack at Aidan and Martomum but fail to injure either warrior.

Jareth passes by Lora as she works the magics taught to her by the witch Mirella. He steps of the path and almost falls, but regaining his balance he starts to move his chain in circles as the larger spiders approach. When one gets close enough he trys to swat it at a distance but misses by inches. The creature darts quickly forward but Jareth is faster bring the other end of the chain around and down on the beast. The blow snaps off a leg and draws yellowish ichor from it's side, but fails to stop it from reaching it's head up and biting the young warriors exposed forearm. The pain of the bite isn't so bad, but the burning around the wound that shots up his arm and into his chest causes more pain than the young man has ever felt in his life.

From somewhere in the trees a croaking laughter can be heard, "Mmorrssiss, Yesss timmesss ttoss ddieess dwwarrfsss."

[sblock=map]
l l lxxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l lxxl l l l l l l l l l--l l l l
l l l lxxl l l l--l l l l--l l l l l
l l l lxxlxxl l--l l ll l l l l l l
l l l lxxlxxl l l l l l l l l--l l l
l l--l l lxxl lSAl l l l l--l l--l l
l l--l llxxlMalUnlSBl l l l--l l l l
l l l l lxxlGrlLolAil l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l lxxlTrlSCl l l l l--l l
l l l l--l l lxxlCllJalSDl l l l--l l
l l l l--l l l l lxxl l--l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l lxxl l l--l l l l l l
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]

```
[U]Character               HP  AC    In Hand/Condition[/U]
 
Aidan                   16  15    javelin&sickle/--                           
Greyhay                 ??  ??    spear/--
Unnamed scout           ??  ??    spear/-- 
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Spider A                11  14    --/--
Spider B                [COLOR=white]11  [/COLOR]14    --/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/poisoned (-3STR) 
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Trinham                 11  14    crossbow/--
Martomum                ??  ??    falchion/--
Spider C                 [COLOR=yellow]6[/COLOR]  14    --/--
Spider D                 [COLOR=red]4  [/COLOR]14    --/--
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=rolls]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326174/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326177/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326179/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326188/
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2009)

[sblock=Round2]

Round 1 is over time for round 2 but before that couple things. 

ML need hp for your lvl2 IC was down when you did your level ups I believe.

Character sheets need twiking here and there will try and get a list of things I found, no rush nothing major as of yet. I will roll things like saves, spot, and listen checks to speed along the combats from hear on out. 

And everyone please put Round 2 somewhere in your post. 

Thank you that is all back to gaming.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 19, 2009)

*Jareth, Round 2*

Jareth grits his teeth and stifles a curse as the spider's poison courses through his blood. The damned ugly thing was tougher than he thought it would be, but at least he had managed a good strike against it. 

He steps back and away a little bit, giving Claude a clear shot at it, if the old man wants to take it. Then the duskblade spins his chain around, trying to give it some extra momentum as the pain and poison in his arm distract and weaken him. After he thinks it's got enough potency, he releases the spiked and weighter head, flinging it straight at the vermin.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
ACK! Blasted poison, drops my attack rolls by 2 and damage by 3. ACK!
Anyways, Jareth HP 8/11, AC 15.
Still no spells used.

5-ft. step diagonally down and back, onto the path, just below Claude. It should give the spider a clear line if it wants to attack him, but also gets me out of the way for his arrows. And I still have enough reach to harry it or the one messing with Trinham if either tries some moving around.
Attack and Damage (poison effects included): 13 and 6.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2009)

*Trinham Round 2*

As his plan to stand off and use distance attacks has failed, Trinham draws his sword and hacks at the spider in front of him.

[sblock="Rolls"]Spider Encounter - Round 2 (1d20+2=14, 1d8+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2009)

As the "misty purple haze with silvery specs sparkling inside like stars in the night sky" forms and falls on the spiders like a blanket, Lora notices that the spell is to close to her friends. The mist lightly touches Aidan, herself and the young unnamed scout. Luckly when the mist settles and clears off only the spiders were effected by the spell. Their long hairy legs pulled up under their round black bodies they both look to be peacefully at rest.

"There's another," Greyhay says pointing off into the web covered forest.

[sblock=rolls]
Both failed lucky that the random roll to see who you effected came up spider 
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 22, 2009)

Lora mounted her Glaive and targeted the closest sleeping arachnid, then methodically and mercilessly drove the blade of the heavy, forward balanced weapon, trough the spider's head. Her teeth were clenched, her eyes - cold, and the girl felt no remorse when taking a life.

[sblock] 5 foot step towards the closest sleeping spider if it is needed. The Glaive has reach after all. Coup de grace: Glaive 1d10 x 3 = 17. Also, other DMs here made the castings seem "instant", and your hero was on a one round "cool down", but the effect took place before the combat round for the PCs is out. I will know from now on that if i am low on the initiative roll i must be careful how i target the AOE since the targets are moving towards us.

Also on Sleep:* A sleep spell causes a magical slumber to come upon 4 Hit Dice of creatures. Creatures with the fewest HD are affected first.  	Among creatures with equal HD, those who are closest to the spell’s point of origin are affected first.* So i have targeted one spider, it will definitely sleep as i centered the spell on it, no roll required, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 22, 2009)

Aidan grimaced at the sight of the spiders, not liking them one bit, but his desire to protect Lora from being harmed by the monstrous creatures as he mentally steels himself.

_Pa wasn't bluffin' when 'e said there were monster's out 'ere...

_The boy thought to himself, stepping forward to swing his sickle at the spider's legs, attempting to hamper it's ability to move before hacking at the beasts head, like a farmer cuts the wheat from the chaff... simple, yet economical blows, the only sign of Aidan's unusual talents was the speed with which he moved.  However, as he moved to strike, he felt drowsiness wash over him briefly, throwing his aim off before he managed to shake the spells effects of, frustration evident at his failure.

[sblock=Statblock]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 2 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Javelins: 2/3
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes

Conditions: None[/sblock]

[Sblock=Actions]
5' step directly 'above' SC
Flurry of Blows with a sickle(On SC), the first swing being a trip attack
Trip Attack: 1d20+1=9, 1d20+5=11 (I highly doubt this hits, so I'm not going to worry about Aidan's usual follow-up attack... let me know if it does hit though.)
Second Attack: 1d20+1=7, 1d6+1=5
Apparently Haste makes Waste for Aidan... [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2009)

*End of round 2*

[sblock=npc Claude]
Don't know what is up FM must have heavy school right before holiday, going to npc Claude for Round 2 [/sblock]

As Martomum and Lora kill the sleeping spiders Greyhay moves to a better postion to help attack the newest threat. But this spider seems content to keep it's distance climbing along the side of the tree it is near. Aidan and the other scout move to help the flank and both come up short missing the beast that Trinham just ran through. Jareth backs up to give Claude a shot but the paladin had started to put his bow up, quickly he backs away and redraws the weapon nocking an arrow. While Jareth swings and misses the beast that bit him. The last two spiders snap at the group their fangs dripping with venom.

[sblock=map]

l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxl. l. lSEl--l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lGrlMalxxl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. lxxlxxlLolUnlAil. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlTrlSCl. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lCLlxxlSDl. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. l. lJal. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxl. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats] 

```
[U]Character               HP  AC    In Hand/Condition[/U]
 
Aidan                   16  15    javelin&sickle/--                           
Greyhay                 ??  ??    spear/--
Unnamed scout           ??  ??    spear/-- 
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-3STR)[/COLOR] 
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Trinham                 11  14    longsword/--
Martomum                ??  ??    falchion/--
Spider C                 [COLOR=red]2[/COLOR]  14    --/--
Spider D                 [COLOR=red]4  [/COLOR]14    --/-- 
Spider E                11  14    --/--
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 27, 2009)

Claude inhales slowly and focuses his mind and his arrow on the target that has presented itself in a shooting lane. When he let's the arrow go he exhales and closes his eyes for a moment following the perdictable path of the arrow into his target. Once it hits he smiles for a moment then goes back to his neutral expression and nocks another arrow.

[sblock=Actions]
Attack/Damage:
1d20+5=21, 1d8+4=12
I'm not posting as much due to my place in the initiative order. Claude will not need to be NPC'd.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 27, 2009)

Encouraged by his previous success, Trinham takes another chunk out of the spider that's attacking him. 

[sblock="Rolls"]Spider Encounter - Round 3 (1d20+2=21, 1d8+1=5)
Spider Encounter - Round 3. Crit Threat (1d20+2=11, 1d8+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Which spider are you guys attacking?  Just wondering so I don't waste my time attacking the one you both are attacking, if you're attacking the same critter... since I think that'd be enough to finish it off.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 27, 2009)

Jareth mutters an Elven curse he learned years ago as he brings his chain around again, trying to finish off the accursed spider. Then he steps back again, hoping the spider follows so he can lash out yet again.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jareth AC 15, HP 8/10, -3 STR.

Attacking Spider D, then 5-ft. step back again, hopefully stepping next to Claude. The chain has reach, so also possible AoOs if the spider follows.
Regular attack and damage: 11 and 8.
For cryin' out loud... I can't seem to roll above 13 at all... Stupid IC...
And here's an AoO, just in case. Attack, damage: 5 and 8. Blasted thing! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 27, 2009)

[sblock=OCC]
I'm attacking the spider that is in that nice shooting lane that was presnted (spider SD)
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 28, 2009)

[sblock="OOC"]I'm attacking the one that is immediately in front of me; SC.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 28, 2009)

Aidan, realizing the spiders ahead were well in hand, began making his way to protect the group from the third spider, javelin ready.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Tumble away from Spider C 1d20+9=28
to the space directly above the unnamed Scout.
Standard: Ready Action to throw a javelin at SE if he moves past the green towards Lora 1d20+4=15, 1d6+1=5[/sblock]

[sblock=Statblock]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 2 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Javelins: 2/3
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes

Conditions: None[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Dec 1, 2009)

*Unnamed Scout (round 3)*

Unnamed Scout sees Aidan move into position to counter the third spider and follows suit. He steps in front of Lora and lets his spear fly!


Statblock 
[sblock]
HP: 13 / AC: 16 / Touch: 11 / FF: 15
Fort: +5 / Reflex: +1 / Will: +0  
[/sblock]

Actions 
[sblock]
Take a 5 foot step up to the left (northwest?) next to Lora. Then throws his spear as SE
[/sblock]

OOC
[sblock]
I think IC is down that why i didnt post rolls.
Also idk how to do the sblocks like yall lol with the word next to the show button. so if someone could explain in the ooc thread that be great.
And finally do i need to refer to myself as unnamed from now on. Or is it assumed that they know name?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 4, 2009)

*End Round 3*

[sblock=npc Lora]
Round 3 total defense as she waits to see what that spider is going to do.[/sblock]

As sword and arrow end the threat of the spiders, Aidan quickly turns to try and see the new threat that has come about javelin at the ready. Onesimus takes a step forward and let's his spear fly off towards the spider but he misses hitting the tree. Lora's way is blocked off all of the sudden by a man that hardly has spoken to her or the other's so she readies her defenses should a spider break through. Martomum grabs Greyhay by the arm keepimg the warrior from charging the little spider to the north. "Et's tims comes ta ye." the dwarf says in a whisper. 

Jumping out from around a tree near Jareth, the Madd Eatercap, gives a loud growly and hiss as it unleash it's webbing at Jareth. Another large spider accompanies the creature kind of like a master and his dog. 

The webbing seems everywhere and Jareth cannot get out of the way fast enough he stands caught as the Madd Eatercap laughs for joy. "Mmmorrisss, mysss yyouuss lookksss ttasstty." it cackles. 


[sblock=map]

l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxl. l. lSEl--l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lGrlMalOnl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. lxxlxxlLolxxlAil. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlTrl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lCLlxxl.l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lJalxxl. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlSFl--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlEcl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats] 

```
[U]Character               HP  AC    In Hand/Condition[/U]
 
Aidan                   16  15    javelin&sickle/--                           
Greyhay                 ??  ??    spear/--
Named scout             ??  ??    --/-- 
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-3STR)[/COLOR] and [COLOR=lime]entangled[/COLOR]
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Trinham                 11  14    longsword/--
Martomum                ??  ??    falchion/--
Spider E                11  14     --/--
Madd Eatercap           27  14   --/--
Spider F                11  14    --/--
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]O.k. start of round 4 (please put somewhere in your post plz) And it is ok to post out of order if something needs changing badly enough we shuld be able to fix the post. And I give you guys the AC/HP of the creatures so you can post your misses, hits, and deaths of opponents. So have fun with it. [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Dec 4, 2009)

*Onesimus (round 4)*

Shaking his head at his poor throw he draws his greatsword and readies it against the spider to the north. He then shouts over his shoulder to Martomum, Lora and Greyhay.

This one is mine. Pointing towards the spider he through his spear at. Focus on the Ettercap. 

[sblock=statblock]
HP: 13 / AC: 16 / Touch: 11 / FF: 15
Fort: +5 / Reflex: +1 / Will: +0  
[/sblock]

[sblock=action]
Draws greatsword and readies an attack if the spider approaches...

Roll Lookup

Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
ok idk how to post from ic like yall so some help there would be nice. i posted a link. hope it works. i told it to roll the attack and the damage at the same time... turns out i rolled a potential crit and damage at the same time so i posted that and then i posted the second attack role to confirm crit. it wasnt : ( 
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 5, 2009)

*Trinham Wood -Round 4*

Dispensing of the spider that was attacking him leaves Trinham free to choose another target. As if on cue, the Madd Eatercap chooses to make an appearance. Immediately putting into action his previously prepared plan, Trinham enunciates a single arcane word and a bright light flashes in front of the Eatercap's eyes. 

[sblock="Actions"]Cast Flare directly in front of the Eatercap.[/sblock][sblock="Spell List"]*Sorcerer Level 0 Spells:* Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
*Sorcerer Level 1 Spells:* Magic Missile[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]*0 Level:* (X) () () () ()
*1 Level:* () () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 5, 2009)

*Jareth, Round 4*

Jareth manages to pull himself free of the sticky webbing and steps back, between Claude and Trinham. He brings his chain up again in a guarded position.

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth AC 15, HP 8/10, -3 STR.

Using Full Action for Escape Artist from the webbing. Rolled 16, including DEX penalty. Then 5-ft. step NE, to stand in between Trinham and the thing, and next to Claude. Setting Dodge against the Ettercap (so AC is 16 against him).

If the ettercap gets closer, Jareth will try to use his AoO for a Trip attempt, +2 bonus on the Touch Attack, +5 bonus on the check, but I'll leave you to roll those HM. IC obviously hates me (stupid OpenRPG coding... same programming hates me). The one good roll (as in, above 10) I've gotten wasn't even having to do with an attack roll...
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 5, 2009)

Claude pauses for a moment to contemplate wether he should help Jareth who is covered in webs. Jareth soon frees himself from the webbing letting Claude concentrate on the ettercap. Claude begins praying as he pulls back his bow string. As he prays the bow begins to glow green slightly, the same color as his eyes. "...strike well old friend then farewell." Claude whispers as he lets go of his arrow. The arrow flies toward the ettercap but it's already stooped posture made it easy to duck to make the smiting arrow become lodged in a tree behind it. Claude's brow furrows as he pulls back another arrow while staring a hole through the ettercap.

[sblock=Actions]
Claude's Attack: 1d20=12, 1d8+6=14
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 5, 2009)

Aidan frowned as another spider arrived, turning and whipping his javelin towards it as he readied to approach, observing the results of his throw first.  His whirl accelerated the javelin, but threw his aim off, the javelin embedding itself into the ground next to the spider as he curses, moving engage the spider as he draws his third javelin, in case another opportunity for ranged combat presented itself.

"Ye better leave 'em alone, monster, or I'll hack yer legs off like cornstalks back home!"

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Throw Javelin at SF 1d20+4=10, 1d6+1=7
Move: Move to engage spider SF, so that the Ettercap cannot flank Aidan with the tree, as well as presenting Jareth and Claude a bit of respite for a moment.[/sblock]

[sblock=Statblock]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 2 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Javelins: 2/3
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes

Conditions: None[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 9, 2009)

Aidan spins to the sound of the Madd Eatercaps voice ready to attack. But moving forward through the webbed over underbrush as he gives one of his javelins a throw messes with his aim. And it misses his target. Sickle in hand he continues up to engage the spider and it's master. The quick, hairy eight-legged beast moves qiuck and bites Aidan on the shin, the burning of it's poison spreads like wildfire throughout Aidan's body.

Meanwhile Greyhay starts to stalk the spider clinging to the tree. The little beast moves around the trunk away from Greyhay and up a branch to throw it's webbiong out at Onesimus, the young warrior is caught fast as he stood ready to fight the sneaky vermin. Martomum tosses his dagger at the spider but only manages to hit the branch.

Lora readies her polearm to counterstrike, just as she has been trained to do. Should anything approach Onesimus she will be ready to strike back.

While Jareth frees himself and steps away from the Madd Eatercap.Trinham and Claude both attack it with their magic. Causing the bipedal spider to flee back behind the tree. 


[sblock=map]

l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxl. l. l. l--l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlGrl. l. lSEl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxlMalOnl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. lxxlxxlLolxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlTrl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lCLlJal. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. l. lxxlAil--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlSFl--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats] 

```
[U]Character               HP  AC    In Hand/Condition[/U]
 
Aidan                   [COLOR=orange]14[/COLOR]  15    javelin&sickle/[COLOR=#9932cc]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-4STR)[/COLOR]
Greyhay                 ??  ??    spear/--
Onesimus                13  16    greatsword/[COLOR=#00ff00]entangled[/COLOR] 
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-3STR)[/COLOR]
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Trinham                 11  14    longsword/--
Martomum                ??  ??    falchion/--
Spider E                11  14    --/--
Madd Eatercap           27  14    --/--
Spider F                11  14    --/--
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] Still no ML here though I did see a post in the OOC. Maybe Round 5 ?? Ok start with round 5 actions plz and try and use the alternate rollers if you wish. I used CoCo Dice Roller

ROLLS: CoCo Dice Roller [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 10, 2009)

*Trinham Woods - Round 5*

When his primary target disappears, Trinham quickly turns his attention to the remaining spiders. Initially he thinks about using his crossbow but soon realises he has got himself in a bit of a tangle, with his crossbow on the floor and his sword in his hand. Although he does not really want to waste spells he decides to try the same tactic he had just tried on the Eatercap. Therefore, Trinham enunciates a single arcane word and a bright light flashes in front of the spider's eyes.

[sblock="Actions"]Cast Flare directly in front of SE.[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]*Sorcerer Level 0 Spells:* Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
*Sorcerer Level 1 Spells:* Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]*0 Level:* (X) (X) () () ()
*1 Level:* () () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 10, 2009)

_OOC: Round 5 Actions._

Jareth steps back forward around Claude and gives Aidan a little support. His lashing chain flicks out towards the spider, amidst a muttered oath from Jareth. The oath is well-deserved as his chain yet again fails to make contact.

[sblock=OOC]
IC is back up.

5-ft. step south-west. Or just south, if west puts me out of striking range. I'd like to be 10 feet directly to Aidan's west, so I can cover some of the squares around him, in case the Ettercap swings around behind him.
And regular attack against Spider F.
Attack and damage: 13 and 4. I just can't catch a break...

Jareth will hold off on AoOs against the spider, saving it for if the Ettercap provokes. If the Ettercap comes back into range and provokes an AoO, Jareth will take it, as a Trip attempt. Attack bonus +2 for the Touch, STR bonus +5. And I'd prefer for you to roll it for me, HM... IC is getting to the point where I will consider it my mortal/computerized enemy...
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Dec 10, 2009)

Onesimus keeps his focus on the spider that just webbed him. Seeing that the spider is a mere 10 paces away he keeps his sword at the ready thinking the spider's next move is going to be to attack its newly 'caught' pray.

[sblock=action]
Onesimus readies attack against the spider despite being entagled. 

roll to hit
1d20+4=24
to confirm
1d20+4=10
damage
1d6+1d6+4=8

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Total Hit Points: 13
Speed: 20 feet [armor] 
Armor Class: 16 Touch AC: 11 Flat-footed: 15

Greatsword [2d6, crit 19-20/x2, 8 lb., two-handed, slashing]
+1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (Weapon Focus) – 1 (buckler) = +4 
2d6 + 4 (STR x 1.5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
thats nuts... my first two rolls ever were potential crits. my first with IC and second with coco... im going to use coco its much more user friendly

ok to explain why ther are 4 rolls. i rolled to hit and it was a potential crit. and its listed as round 5 (i forgot to insert the round number after that. my bad. and then i rolled to confirm and do damage at the same time... coco doesnt do that, its added it all together. so i threw that roll out and rolled them seperate. confirm to crit failed with a 10 and rolled 8 pts of damage. does that make sense. dont want yall to think im cheating or anything. im just never used these unline dice rollers before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 14, 2009)

Being bitten viciously, and not seeing the other two move to support him, Aidan takes a step back, hurling his javelin at the spider who poisoned him.  The poison must not have hurt the boy too badly, as his aim was true, the javelin piercing the beast through the mandibles, protruding from it's underbelly, though the creature lived still.


[sblock=Actions]
5' step back(next to where Jareth is on the round 4 recap)
Hurl javelin at spider 1d20+2=22, 1d6-1=4 Critical threat, confirmation roll;1d20+2=16, 1d6-1=3 confirmed for a total of 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 17, 2009)

*End Round 5*

The fighting continues on all fronts as the party uses group tactics to take out the spider to the north. And a well placed javelin and arrow, stop the southern creature from advancing. It dies twitching on it's side. The ettercap not noticing the goings on from around the tree follishly charges out at Trinham, believeing the spellcaster to be the greatest threat. "Yyoouusss wwilllss nnoottsss sssuurrvvviesss!!" it hisses while running up to the sorcerer. Trinham takes a defensive sing at the creature but it ducks under the blow and then sinks it's fangs into the man's leg. The pain is unbearable but worst is the numbness that shots through both of his legs, as the ettercaps poison tries to immobilize him. 

[sblock=map]

l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxl. l. l. l--l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l.l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxlGrl. l. l. l. l. l. l--l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxlMalOnl. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. lxxlxxlLolxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxlTrlECl. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lCLlAil. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lJalxxl. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxl. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats] 

```
[U]Character               HP  AC    In Hand/Condition[/U]
 
Aidan                   [COLOR=orange]14[/COLOR]  15    sickle/[COLOR=#9932cc]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-4STR)[/COLOR]
Onesimus                13  16    greatsword/[COLOR=#00ff00]entangled[/COLOR]
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-3STR)[/COLOR]
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Trinham                  [COLOR=yellow]7 [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]    longsword/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned(-6 DEX)[/COLOR]
Greyhay                 ??  ??    spear/--
Martomum                ??  ??    falchion/--
Madd Eatercap           27  14    --/--
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=rolls]
Roll Lookup - save vs Flare = 19
Roll Lookup - Att vs Trinham = 20, dmg= 4, saveDC15= 13, poison dmg = -6 DEX
Roll Lookup - Claude Att vs. Spider = 19. dmg= 6 [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 17, 2009)

As the Ettercap emerged in Aidan' sight once more, he growled, readying his sickle as he stepped in to strike, aggravated at this turn of events.

"Geddoff 'im ya overgrown ugly!"  He snaps, whipping his sickle at the creature's legs in attempts to throw it offbalance.  

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to directly 'below' the Ettercap on the map, diagonally to the right of Trinham
Flurry of blows, first blow being a trip attempt Touch attack-1d20=5 (Actually, I think it's a 4, since I get -1 for the flurry as well) second touch attempt 1d20-1=8 (I don't know the Ettercap's Touch AC, so I can't dictate the results)
If the Ettercap is tripped, Aidan's followup attack will be a stunning blow attemptm Holyman.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Jareth, Round 6*

Jareth steps forward as Aidan's two swings go wild. He braces himself a short distance away from Trinham and the ettercap, keeping the freakish thing in reach of his chain. He grits his teeth as the pain from his giant spider bite shoots through him. 

Using that pain, fuelling his anger, he whips the chain out, trying to catch the spider-freak's leg and yank it to the ground! He growls in frustration as the ettercap has the presence of mind to yank its' foot away from the unusual weapon.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jareth AC 15, HP 8/10.

Stepping to 10 feet south of the ettercap on the map. Trip attempt.
Melee Touch Attack and Trip roll: 9 and 21(!). What a surprise... 

If Jareth gets an AoO at some point, it'll be another Trip attempt. Touch bonus +2, Trip +5. Any follow-up will be a regular attack.

Maybe I should just start casting Acid Splash... Ranged touch has +1 over melee right now...

Spells:
0 level (Used 0/3): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
1 level (used 0/3): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp

And Theroc, you can usually assume a Medium critter's Touch AC is 10 or better . Or just look this one up in the SRD (13).
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Dec 18, 2009)

Somewhat irked that he is covered in webs Onesimus trudges toward the Ettercap fully ready to put the beast down, end this bout, and get this mess off of himself.

[sblock=actions]
Is still entagled

Onesimus takes a 5ft step SE (putting him directly above Trinham) and attacks with his greatsword but allows his frustration to get the best of  him letting his focus on hitting hard effect his aim and causing him to miss his target.

attack and damage (entagled penalty already factored in) (1d20+2=8, 2d6+4=8)
[/sblock]

[sblock=stat]
ENTANGLED (-2 AC, -2 Attack Rolls)

Total Hit Points: 13
Speed: 20 feet [armor] 
Armor Class: 16 (-2 entagled) = 14

Greatsword [2d6, crit 19-20/x2, 8 lb., two-handed, slashing]
+1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (Weapon Focus) – 1 (buckler) = +4 (-2 Entagled) = +2

2d6 + 4 (STR x 1.5)
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 19, 2009)

*Trinham Wood Round 6 (HP=7, Dex=8, AC=11)*

Trinham grunts in pain at the Ettercap's bite then screams as the poison takes hold. 

Realising that he cannot survive long against the Ettercap he retreats into the trees. Fighting against the pain, he attempts to cast a spell on the Ettercap

[sblock="If concentration check is required"]but instead doubles over with pain.[/sblock][sblock="If concentration check is not required"]and a a small ball of light shimmers around his finger and as he points, it streaks out to unerringly strike the Ettercap.[/sblock]
[sblock="Actions"]Move 15' due east into the trees (AC=11).
Don't know if I need a Concentrate Check (1d20+6=10)
Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=2)

IC definately has it in for me.[/sblock][sblock="Spell List"]*Sorcerer Level 0 Spells:* Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
*Sorcerer Level 1 Spells:* Magic Missile[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]*0 Level:* (X) (X) () () ()
*1 Level:* (X) () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 19, 2009)

Claude catches the movement of Trinham in the corner of his eye and reacts by moving into the now open shooting lane. Claude readies another arrow and aims for the chest of the vile beast. Claude forces his will to protect his comrades from this beast and it once again glows green. When the arrow is released it uneringly found it's path into the chest of the beast. The green energy that was stored within it was released in a small explosino that left a scorched circle around the wound. Claude doesn't congragulate himself though, the best is not yet fallen and readies another arrow.

[sblock=Actions]
- 5-foot step north
- Smite evil (2 left): 1d20+5=23, 1d8+7=9

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2009)

*End Round 5*

*Correction End Round 6*

The group sets it's sights on the lone enemy. His "pets" destroyed and most of the remaining spiders not being big enough to threaten the party the Madd Eatercap shows why it is named so. The creatures swings are wild and unperdictable it slashes at the air as much as at the group. It's fangs dripping foul venmon snap as it dances about, a lance of magical energy the size of an arrow explodes on it's chest while a bolt of energy hits it in the back, but still it slobbers and swings. The others approach from all sides Martomum leading Lora around to assault the flank, Jareth and Aidan approaching from the opposite side. The creature enraged by this strikes at the dwarf who takes the blows without comment. He in turn manages to nick the creature with Lora's assistance. The Madd Eatercap burned, bruised, and scarred pants like a run after a dash but it still doesn't back away, it just thrashes about every more wildly. 

[sblock=map]

l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxl. l. l. l--l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. lxxlxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l--l--l. l. l
l. l--l. l. lxxlxxlxxl. lLol. l. l. l--l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. lGrlxxlxxlOnlMal. l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. lTrl. lCLlxxlECl. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. lxxlAil. l. l. l. l. l--l. l. l
l. l. l. l--l. l. l. lxxlJal--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxl. l--l. l. l. l. l. l. l
l. l. l. l. l. l. l. lxxl. l. l. l. l. l. l. l. l

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats] 

```
[U]Character               HP  AC    In Hand/Condition[/U]
 
Aidan                   [COLOR=orange]14[/COLOR]  15    sickle/[COLOR=#9932cc]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-4STR)[/COLOR]
Onesimus                13  16    greatsword/[COLOR=#00ff00]entangled[/COLOR]
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-3STR)[/COLOR]
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Trinham                  [COLOR=yellow]7  [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]    longsword/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned(-6 DEX)[/COLOR]
Greyhay                 ??  ??    spear/--
Martomum                ??  ??    falchion/--
Madd Eatercap           [COLOR=yellow]13[/COLOR]  14    --/--
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] there DW see if +2 for flanking will help you at IC lol [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Dec 23, 2009)

Using the momentum of his missed swing Onesimus brings his massive sword around for another pass at the beast landing a solid hit coming down across the chest of the beast severely injuring the creature.

[sblock=actions]
Onesimus attacks with greatsword.

1d20+2=14

2d6+4=12
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
ENTANGLED (-2 AC, -2 Attack Rolls)

Total Hit Points: 13
Speed: 20 feet [armor] 
Armor Class: 16 (-2 entagled) = 14

Greatsword [2d6, crit 19-20/x2, 8 lb., two-handed, slashing]
+1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (Weapon Focus) – 1 (buckler) = +4 (-2 Entagled) = +2

2d6 + 4 (STR x 1.5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 23, 2009)

Jareth chuckles a little bit as the group begins to surround the ettercap. Maybe now it'll be distracted enough that he can hit it in his weakened state. He groans as he lists to his left for a second, then shakes his head. That blasted poison was wreaking havoc with his head. The young man whips his chain around in a figure-8 motion to build some momentum and then swings one end out, aiming for the ettercap's head!

[sblock=OOC]
And IC is not opening for me... But yeah, hopefully that flanking will help a little. Stupid rolls. Just doing a standard attack, which I'll need you to roll for me, HM. Attack +2+2 flanking, damage 2d4+1. And I'm staying in my current spot.

Jareth AC 15, HP 8/10.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 23, 2009)

Determined to see the end of the mad monster, Trinham casts another spell and a bright spark leaves his finger and slams into the Ettercap.

OOC:
ICs down again. HM can you roll the magic missile damage (1d4+1) 

[sblock="Spell List"]*Sorcerer Level 0 Spells:* Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
*Sorcerer Level 1 Spells:* Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]*0 Level:* (X) (X) () () ()
*1 Level:* (X) (X) () ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2009)

*Combat Over*

The group seizes the advantage and overwhelms the Madd Eatercapp, it takes blows from all sides from sword, glavie and spell. Almost cut in two by Onesimus it takes another bolt of magic to it's chest from Trinham. Lora follows through with a stab and as the beast lies twitching on the web covered ground Martomum steps up and takes it's head from it's knobly shoulders. The small spiders seem to understand that their master is dead and the small bugs flee in every direction before they are all out of sight. 

"Tis justice ah finly served." Martomum says staring at the lifeless body. Trinham and Greyhay start over to join the group when the young sorcerer falls over suddenly with a scream. The pain of the Madd Eatercapp's bite coarses strongly through his body and he groans in pain but the worst of it all is that Trinham can't move his arms or legs, the poison has paraylzed him.

[sblock=ooc] Secondary damage kicks in about 30 seconds after the fight ends Aidan and Jareth made their saves but Trinham did not his DEX is now 0.

Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 25, 2009)

"I'm as glad as anyone about the defeat of this monster but we must make haste for the sake of young master Trinham. Martomum how far are we from our destination?" Claude askes as he puts his bow away and goes to Trinhams side to see if there is any way that he can help.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 25, 2009)

"Pick him up by the arms. I'll get him by the legs. We can take turns carrying him. The poison will run its course and he'll recover. He's not dead from it at this point, so he won't die from it at all." Jareth steps over to help Claude, at the same time coiling his chain and replacing it at his hip. The young man is obviously unhappy about his performance in the fight, his face a mixture of dejection and anger, though he manages to keep most of it out from his tone of voice.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 26, 2009)

Trinham screamed in pain and collapsed unable to move or even speak. Unfortunately, he was still concious. Not only was he in terrible pain from the poison but he felt every jolt as they carried him. Trinham wanted to cry out but he couldn't; all he could do was scream silently.


----------



## Sphyh (Dec 27, 2009)

Onesimus wipes the blood of his blade and returns it to his sheathe and then turns his attention to dewebbing himself. 

"Let me know when you need me to help carry. Any idea on how long it will take for him to recover?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 28, 2009)

Sphyh said:


> Onesimus wipes the blood of his blade and returns it to his sheathe and then turns his attention to dewebbing himself.
> 
> "Let me know when you need me to help carry. Any idea on how long it will take for him to recover?"




"That would be most appreciated mon ami, I'm capable of carrying him but surely not for the distance that you could." Claude says in response.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 30, 2009)

"One-ism, takes up da lad, Greyhair 'n Clades takes point." Martomum starts to say directing the group. "Addson gather yur gear, and Loras an Jart hollows in da back. Ye all 'eads till you gets a guid hours past dees webs, then set camps a 'itttle off of da path. Me's and Addson be 'ith ye soon."

The others watch as Aidan and Martomum collect their gear and head off into the web covered woods. Then they soon are off at the dwarves instructions, and reach the edge of the webbed area of forest and continue along the path for another hour before finally finding an area off the path to stop. The sun coming through the trees says dark is still a good three or four hours off. Tired the party sits and waits for their two companions.

***********************************

Noticing the questioning look in Aidan's eye the dwarf answers the young man's unspoken questions. "We's be a 'ookin fur dat troublesomes spider's nest." Martomum says looking back. "Ye had to get yur trowin' sticks so ye gets ta comes."


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 2, 2010)

Onesimus puts the paralyzed Trinham down roughly in the center of the camp and then proceeds to find himself a nice little spot to relax for the time being.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 4, 2010)

Jareth groans as he sits down in the makeshift camp. He massages his limb where the spider bit him, trying to get the poison to run its course and return a little feeling back into it. The foul-tempered young man looks at the others, saying, "Is that dwarf always so unintelligible? He sounds drunk, or at least, more than usual..."

He also eyes the apparent strongman that fought decently, in Jareth's opinion. Better than freezing up, or missing every strike. He was mentally berating himself for his poor work today...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 6, 2010)

Lora sat quietly to the side, placing the glaive in her lap and thoroughly cleaning the wide blade at the end of the polished oak pole. The girl's heart still ran wildly in her chest - it had been her first time taking a life.

The fight was a blur, her actions and reactions more the result of instinct and basic training, than that of a collected warrior's mind. She had dealt the mortal blow, and the sound of the beast's flesh ripping beneath her blade still haunted the girl's mind.

Lora pouted at the edge of her Glavie - one could see it had dulled a bit where the weapon had bitten deep in to bone. After thoroughly cleaning the bile and polishing her steel blade to a dim gray, Lora raised her head and looked around. "Does anyone have a sharpening stone? I left mine back at the camp."

Her voice was tense, reflecting her heart still running wild from the fight. Suddenly, Lora's eyes fell on the plump boy lying frozen stiff on the ground. "Is he... alive?" not waiting for an answer the lass left her glaive leaning against the tree trunk she had been sitting on, and went over to where Trinham was lying.

A feeling she was not accustomed to flowed trough Lora's chest, as she patted the chubby lad's hair. "You poor thing." she murmured. Somehow, Lora did not feel threatened by a boy so out of shape and with such a plaind kindness on his face. Well, the fact that he was paralyzed helped as well, but still.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 6, 2010)

Claude was sitting next to Trinham, cross legged, hands clasped, with his bow on his lap. Claude was both praying and focusing on how to help the Trinham. he feels a new level of focus and a greater feeling of purpose than he felt before but he understands that he is still incapable of helping Trinham.
Claude opens his eyes when he hears Laura's question and her approach but doesn't move an inch. "Dead, no. Suffering, maybe." Claude says to Laura "If you would like you may pray with me you are welcome. I will be understanding if you do not accept the invitation, madam. Are you injured madam?"


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 6, 2010)

Onesimus recognizes Jareth's gaze with a slight nod.

"Prayers can't hurt, time will heal this young man." Standing to his feet he begins to dig around through his pack. "And something to drink couldn't hurt either." He walks over to Lora and hands her a whetstone and a waterskin. "See if he will take a little water from your hand. Careful not to drown the boy."

Onesimus looks up through the trees trying to see where the sun is in the sky. "We have a few hours of light left. If the dwarf isn't back soon we'll be spending the night here." With that said he begins to make a small pile of sticks and limbs in the center of camp for a fire.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Lora sits and starts working on the nick in her glaive while Onesimus builds and lights a small fire near Trinham. Jareth sitting off alone seems deep in thought and by the look on his face they must be some dark thoughts. Claude continues to pray as the sun gets closer to setting. 

After over an hour of vigilant prayer Claude opens his eyes wide and let's out a gasp of air, acting almost like someone dumped cold water over the man. With a shudder he stands and looks to the sky, his legs wobble a little but he keeps his feet under him. Holding his head to the sky and his arms held out in front of him he looks to be in ecstacy and a soft glow forms around him then disappears. The moment over the old warrior stands winded as if he had just finished a long run.

The others startled by what happened are to their feet looking for an attack, but notice nothing. The woods growing dark make it hard to see so they all stand quiet listening to the sounds of the woods.

[sblock=ooc] There you go FM all leveled up  And I made listen checks but nothing was heard by anyone.

ghostcat - Trinham can hear and talk he just cannot move.

Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 7, 2010)

Onesimus looks at amazement as the glow forms and dissipates over Claude. Immediately he is to his feet with his sword drawn and get himself close to the fire and the helpless Trinham. "Claude are you alright? Form up, tight grouping, close to the fire. Lets get some torches burning quickly."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 7, 2010)

Shortly after Onesimus puts Trinham down, he starts muttering loudly to himself. "****, ****, ****. The pain. My blood feels like fire and my arms, leg and back hurt like ***. I can't move my arms and legs. What the **** has that ****ing spider done to me?" The muttering stops as Trinham realises that he can talk. His eyes snap open and he says in a very worried voice "Does anyone know if this is permanent?"

Trinham suddenly catches sight of Lora and his face turns bright red as he blushes furiously. "Sorry about the language milady. I didn't realise your were there."

Trinham accepts the drink off Lora and lay moaning quietly.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 7, 2010)

> "If you would like you may pray with me you are welcome. I will be understanding if you do not accept the invitation, madam. Are you injured madam?"



 Lora nodded in denial - for her prayer was a private matter. "No, but thank you. I shall say my prayers tonight in seclusion. I am unharmed, it seems that I successfully managed used the reach of my weapon to stay away from danger. I never asked you, which deity do you revere?"

Lora's attention was turned to a brown haired, blue eyed man that was a newcomer to the group. "Boy? He is only a year or two younger than you. - Lora stated matter-of-factly. - thank you for the whetstone, I will return it promptly."

When the young Wizardress leaned over and gave Trinham a sip of water, he started talking, or cursing to be precise. Lora made a face and stood up. "Humph - she sniffed. - you seem fine now." The girl retreated to where she had left her glaive and began working on it's edge with the sharpening stone. Her delicate fingers held the square shaped gray stone and glided it along the steel edge with slow, smooth motions that produced an all too familiar whizzing sound.

She raised her head when a glow emanated from the old Paladin, but continued her task as soon as she recognized the Divine energies around him. _*"Divine magic is too unpredictable."* _she thought. Lora felt comfortable only with the logical and well organized structure of Wizardly magic.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 7, 2010)

Jareth practically ignored the light that formed over Claude, though it could be seen that his hand went immediately to his chain. But upon seeing nothing else happen, he slowly folded his arms again.

Now, he gets up and starts walking around, pacing somewhat. As Trinham asks about the poison, Jareth grumbles, "Likely not. You should be fine in a few days, sooner if we can find a decent healer for you."


----------



## Theroc (Jan 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
If I missed something or I don't make sense, feel free to poke me in the OOC area so I can try to fix my post to make more sense[/sblock]

Aidan grimaced at the bite Trinham suffered, and praised his upbringing on the farm for toughening him up to venoms or he may have suffered the same fate.  Either that or his luck that the Eatercapp didn't bite him, he wasn't sure which.  After Martomum gave his orders, the Burke boy groaned inwardly.  Not only was he feeling very weak, but he's sticking back alone with a dwarf he can hardly understand, and he was in no position to ensure Lora's safety.

Things couldn't just go simply, could they?

"Umm... Martomum?  I dun't mean ta be rude, but if I dun't understand yer words sometimes, dun't be too taken aback... I have trouble understanding ye sometimes..."  He mumbled a bit, collecting his javelins as he hoped the feeling of weakness faded.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 7, 2010)

Lora raised her head once more, still carrying out her task with dedication. She looked at the boy she had snapped at earlier, and although the girl felt no remorse, she decided to make conversation at least. "That is an unusual weapon you wield there. - Lora eyed the spiked chain with suspicion. -  It doesn't seem easy to use at all. How does one parry cuts and thrusts with it?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 7, 2010)

Jareth returns Lora's look with a similar gaze, but shrugs momentarily. However, it's rather obvious that a little interest in his weapon, and some more casual conversation, pleases him. He seems to lose some of the gruff tone that so often colors his voice as he says, "Most would think so, and it does take significant training to wield it without tearing your own throat out, but I've been working with it for several years. In a fight, you don't parry in the usual sense, and in fact, you try to keep your distance." 

He stands back up and uncoils the chain, flicking the length of it out behind him, holding one end with his left hand.

"It's got about the same reach as your glaive, milady. But back to your question about parries, you do so like this..." He reaches back with his right hand and yanks the chain forwards, holding it in a straight line in front of him. "By forming a small wall, you can move the links around to various spots. Such a form is best at blocking slashes, but thrusts are just as easily deflected with it. And the ability to wrap it around on enemy's wrist or weapon and pull it from them, or trip them rather easily with a similar wrap is an excellent technique as well. Of course, the best defense is simply to not be there," Jareth finishes, with a rare dry chuckle.

But now it's his turn to ask a question... "I take it by the technique of your sleeping spell earlier today that you're a wizardess of some sort, correct? How did you come by fighting with a polearm like that?" he asks, pointing at her glaive.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 8, 2010)

Lora's eyes turned to ice once the memories of her childhood entered her mind. She curled her lips and crossed her slender hands atop her full chest. "I would rather not talk about my past."

She stood up and grabbed her glaive, positioning it in a foot guard, jamming the shaft at the inside of her right foot, as if she were bracing herself for a cavalry charge. The short and slender young lass seemed almost awkward with the long weapon in her hands. "Anyway, yes one could label me as a Wizard i suppose. I do not see you carrying a spellbook, am i correct in assuming you are a Sorcerer?"

Lora felt at ease when talking about weapons and magic, they had been a part of her daily routine for years now, along with her studies. Since nobody here would be interested in history and other such knowledge, this was a welcome substitution.

"This is a standard guard, from here i can execute parries and attacks to the three main points - shins and knees, abdomen and chest or the neck and head. - the girl demonstrated basic flourishes with her weapon, marking the spots on the body of an invisible opponent. Her shiny black ponytail swung around merrily as the girl used her weapon. - However if a grappler or someone using an axe, sword or dagger comes in a tight melee range i cannot fight effectively using the glaive. Which reminds me that i should pack a close range weapon next time. Maybe Martoumum will lend me one from the armory... - She said that last part almost to herself, but noted in her mind that she was in an unusually responsive mood. Perhaps it was from all the excitement and the danger they faced together. Lora paused and returned the glaive to the exit position, standing upright and to her left. - That chain seems as if it can be used in close quarters as well?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 8, 2010)

Jareth watches Lora's technique, his eyes questioning, especially after her first cold reply. Still, he's managed to get into a rare good mood, so he tries to keep the conversation going.

"That is one more beneit of my chain-weapon. The spikes do run all the way down the length, so while I try to keep my distance, I can still fight just as well as when at range."

As he prepares to respond to her question about his magic, he looks thoughtful for a moment, as if recalling old memories. "No, I'm neither sorcerer nor wizard, though I do study and practice the arcane arts. And don't even think about calling me a bard," he says with a swift harsh look at all around. "I was taught how to fight and cast spells as part of an ancient tradition, though I was taught in secret. It's actually an old elven technique, the ability to wield a weapon and work magics through it, sometimes casting the spell through the weapon itself so as to cause more damage upon the target. They refer to the practitioners of the style as 'duskblades,' I was told it was due to their union of two different styles, just as dusk is the union of light and dark. But the elves were always a bit wordy... As to the magic itself, all the spells I will ever know, for it is said that the spells of a duskblade are ingrained in one's being, will be focused on close-range attacks or spells that improve me physically."


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 8, 2010)

Onesimus sits silently as Jareth and Lora go back and forth on their weapons and abilities. Taking mental notes of his companions fighting styles so as to be a more efficient companion on the battle field. After the short display endds he stops looking at the two warriors and turns his focus on the fire and tosses another stick in as he begins to gather his thoughts on the days events. 

"Where is that dwarf?" he gruffs as he pokes the fire with a stick sending a small flurry on embers dancing into the evening sky. "I don't understand. We are wasting time. We could be getting Trinham to a healer that he needs but instead were sitting around camping while the dwarf goes parading through the woods."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2010)

Greyhay who has been sitting cross-legged quietly on the ground finally stands to Onesimus's words. "I will go and scout around the camp, it is getting dark and we maybe here all night." With that he takes up his spear and heads off into the darkening woods. Everyone listens  to the scouts footsteps until they fade away in the distance.


************************************

"Ye needs no ta una-stan as loan as ye 'isten," the dwarf says quickening his pace ahead of the young warrior. "Comes I's knows wheres we be."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Mogins*

When the spiders started attacking, Mogins executed his master's default instructions and ran away. In this case there were a lot of spiders around and he had to go back some way before he found a safe hiding place. Thus, when his master started radiating extreme distress it took him quite some time to get back to were he had left his master. Especially as he was been stealthy. By the time he got back, his master's friends had picked him up and were carrying him. Deciding that his master was safe for the moment, he stealthy followed the party until they made camp. Once his master starts cursing and swearing, Mogins decides that it is time to find out if he is OK. 

Shortly after Trinham wakes up, a ginger and white cat trots out of the trees, with a rabbit in its mouth. He walks up the Trinham, drops the rabbit by his head and starts sniffing him. He then marks Trinham's hand and waits expectantly. When Trinham does not pet him he meows pitifully. "Don't worry Mogins. I'm all right. I just can't move at the moment. Just wait a bit." Hearing this, Mogins walks down and goes to sleep on Trinham's feet. "There's rabbit for supper if anyone wants to cook it.

[sblock="DM"]Let me know if there is no game around and I edit the rabbit out.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 11, 2010)

A little orange furred rat poked it's head out of Lora's pocket and eyed the cat with suspicion. "It's alright Ginger, stay with me." whispered the girl as she kept her distance from Trinham and what appeared to be his cat familiar.

Lora returned to her trunk and continued honing the edge of her gaive. "I have heard of Duskblades, i myself have been interested in the practices of a Spellsword which are both related and different to those of a Duskblade" the girl mused while staring at her weapon with concentration.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 11, 2010)

Aidan couldn't help but blink at the dwarf's response.  "Uh, pardon Martomum, but when I said understand, I meant I'd hear what you say, but not know what you mean.  As if we spoke another language?  Yer accent is hard fer me ta catch sometimes..."

However, he did understand what the dwarf was saying now(he thinks anyway), and so he followed the dwarf after collecting his javelins, wiping the blood and the like off in the grass as he did his best to keep up with the dwarf, his muscles still weakened from the poisonous bite the spider delivered.  The wound still burned and the boy was starting to wonder if he was cut out for this whole 'army' thing...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 12, 2010)

Once Claude got back to his feet he was still unable to hear anything due to a ringing in his ear that was a left over from the divine energy. Claude noticed quickly that the group was setting up for the night and hew helps out as best he could without his hearing. After a few minutes he regained his hearing and most of his sense of mind. he staryted to recall excatly what he had seen. he recalls seeing a face that he recalled from somewhere but the light obscured it but he knew that the face was that of a protector, it made him much more confidant.

Claude soon moves over to the new warrior in camp that he rembered fought valiantly against the ettercap and his spider minions, he remebered something about Onesimus being his name. "Bonjour, mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard, I am sorry that I did not react to you after my... well you know. I was unable to hear you and I apologize," Claude says as makes a small bow in front of the man "but may I know who I am apologizing to but I have heard that your name is Onesimus, am I right to assume that you are he?"


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 12, 2010)

Onesimus is snapped out of a trance like state caused by staring at the fire by an unfamiliar voice. He immediately stands as the tall aged warrior address him. He is a little taken back by the bow, a courtesy he was unaccustomed to. He meets it with a bow and an extended forearm. A greeting he was more familiar with. "Aye, that's me. What exactly did happen? I thought you were being attacked somehow." Onesimus begins to sit back down by the fire as he gestures to Claude that he is welcome to join him. Onesimus retrieves his fire-poking stick from underneath him and begins working the fire to get the flame burning brighter again.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] sniff  sniff  

I do so love all this comradere[sp?] it looks like I will have to post bonus XP this Fri.  

But alas as an evil DM  I must break it all up with the sounds of combat. Truly I am sorry but the gnolls would not waste the chance to attack while you are at a weakened state. Just three of you (Greyhay is around though  ) And I will have Aidan and Martomum on the way. But before all that 

Oh and ghostcat, Trinham can cast flare he will just need someone to sit him up so he can see his target.  [/sblock]

The fire cackles as the warriors talk, the sun is only about half an hour from setting fully but the trees make it seem like dusk. Everyone wonders when Martomum will return and how long they should wait, when from out of the woods comes three crude arrows two land near the fire (one close to Trinham) and the third between Onesimus and Claude. The attack is followed by the "yipping" of several dog faced humaniods, as the charage out of the dark into the makeshift camp.

[sblock=combat]
no map there are four gnolls (AC:15 HP:11) charging in, one for everyone, include your actions and init in Round 1 post plz [/sblock]

******************************************

Finding the gross nest of the Madd Eatercapp was not difficult, it is a large tree covered in webs and with dozens of dead animals and a few humaniods everywhere. Martomum searches around the trees base for a little bit before finding what he is after. With Aidan's help the dwarf pulls a wooden box from the roots of the tree. "Tis wills be 'ines. Comin' laddies 'ets get backs."

[sblock=time travel] For the record the nest was only about 200 yards from the path so Martomum and Aidan are not to far behind. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 12, 2010)

Lora sprung up in to action and took on a battle stance. "I told you we should have held them off before advancing towards the spiders!" she hissed with frustration at her companions.

The slim girl held her weapon with her left hand and reached in her spell component pouch, producing a pinch of white soft wool. She gripped the piece in her clenched palm and blew it softly in the air, whispering a set of words in Old Elven: "Vilyesha angraderla sn'ieen."

She then raised her head and shouted: "TO ARMS! THE HORSEMEN ARE RETURNING TO AID US!" As she spoke, the sound of a group of about eight riders could be heard approaching from the direction opposite to the one that the Gnolls had emerged from.

[sblock] Lora's Initiative: 14+2=16

*Actions:* Stands up and mounts her Glaive so that it is ready to use after the spell has been cast (move action probably is required).

She then casts Ghost Sound as a CLVL2 Wizard, attempting to replicate the sound of eight heavy horsemen approaching the campsite. The spell has a range of 30 ft at this level, and she aims to affect all four Gnolls with it. Will save *DC for disbelief: 14*

*Prepared spells:*

*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Backbiter[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 12, 2010)

The arrow thudding near to his face snaps Trinham's attention back from a semi-conscious state, where he was half dozing and half listening to the conversation going on around him, to full awareness. Thinking quickly he says ""I can help but I need to see where I'm targeting my spells. Can someone please help me sit up."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 12, 2010)

Jareth stands up, pulling his chain from his belt. He lazily twirls it with one hand as he pulls a pinch of multicolored sand from the small pouch on his belt. A nasty smile comes across his face as he sees the gnolls come closer. His weaponry failed him in the last fight, so this time he'll go with his magic...

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth AC 15, HP 8/10, still poisoned so STR is 13.
Init: 16.
Standing and drawing weapon and readying a color spray, if I can catch two or more gnolls with it. It's Will DC 14.
And if my Init is better than theirs, they will provoke an AoO from me when they close (10 ft. reach and removing/replacing a hand on a weapon would be a free action), and I will take the only one I get... Attack bonus +2, damage 2d4+1.

Spells:
lvl 0 (0/3 cast): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
lvl 1 (1/3 cast): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 12, 2010)

*Onesimus round 1*

Onesimus sees the arrow split him and the aged warrior and immediately goes for his sword. He thinks to himself... _two wizards with reach weapons, an archer, and a paralytic. I need to get to the front line and buy them time.

_Onesimus with sword in hand tries to position himself 10-15 feet in front of the party in the direction of the gnolls with his sword at the ready for the gnoll who closes the gap the first.

[sblock=stat]
HP: 13
AC: 16
INI: +1
Greatsword / +4 / 2d6 + 4 
[/sblock]

[sblock=action]
Draw sword and move 

Ready an attack
initiative = 1d20+1=2, 
attack roll = 1d20+4=22, 
damage = 2d6+4=10

[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 12, 2010)

Aidan gagged, trying his best to keep his meal down and succeeding for the most part, settling for a bit of dry heave before recollecting himself, and assisting Martomum as he was told(as best he could, given his trouble understanding the dwarf's accent...) and began heading back to camp.

[sblock=OOC]
Would Aidan and Martomum be able to hear either Lora's shout or the Gnolls attacking?  If so, Aidan would immediately begin sprinting/running towards the sound of Lora's voice until he got to where he could begin helping the combat via javelin or melee.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 14, 2010)

Claude was mildly shocked by the arrow that land near him. He was on one knee when he heard Trinham call for help. Thinking quickly he took the pole that held up his tentand went over to Trinham. "I hope this will help you." Claude says as he sits up Trinham, puts the pole through the neck hole of Trinham's shirtand into the ground to prop him up.

[sblock]
Initiative:1d20+3=6
would that work out to be a whole turn?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2010)

*End Round 1*

Reacting quickly to the attack the party is surprised to see the effect Lora's spell has on the creatures. They all turn tale at the magical sound of horsemen galloping. As the gnolls flee, Onesimus gets a good swing in on one of them, causing it to limp bloodly back into the trees. Jareth's chain flicks out and barely misses another but the swing was close enough to get it to back off and flee with the others. Claude rushes to help "prop-up" Trinham. The young, large warrior staked up sees the tails of the fleeing gnolls for a split second before they are in the dark out of sight. A couple more arrows fall into the camplight but are short as if the bowmen too are fleeing. Yipping like whipped pups the group can also here howls and harsh gruntal like shouts coming from deep in the wood.

*********************************************

As Aidan and Martomum travel at a brisk walk along the path they hear, "...ARMS! THE HORSEMEN ARE RETURNING TO..." The shouting is followed by the faint sound of galloping horsemen. Shocked by Lora's voice echoing through the trees, Aidan picks up his pace racing through the growing dark.

[sblock=Init]
Lora
Jareth
Claude
Trinham
Onesimus

Will pencil in Aidan,Martomum, and Greyhay when they arrive at the camp. [/sblock]

[sblock=Rolls]

Jareth missed by one because IC knew I was rolling for DW.

Roll Lookup
all gnolls fail their will save

[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 15, 2010)

Lora smirked a little as she saw the effects of her Ghost Sound spell. She had not expected it to be so effective, although more than once Mirella had told her to always use her resources as adequately as possible. 

"Good! They might return though, so I suggest we gather towards the center and build shelters against arrow fire. We should use fresh branches and other damp material to cover them, in case the Gnolls try to use fire to drive us out. We will sleep and guard in shifts until morning comes. - Lora paused for a bit and cleared her throat. - We should also set up a perimeter of torches around the camp so we are not surprised again."

The girl was serious and her brows had thickened as she tried to best access the situation from a tactical standpoint.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 15, 2010)

Jareth keeps his eyes near the point where he could last see the gnolls. "Yeah, that's pretty likely... They'd have to be stubborn to follow us through or around the ettercap's territory."

The young man looks about a little, seeing if there are any good-sized, green, leafy branches around on the ground, only looking to the trees as a last resort. His elven schooling still lingers, and part of that was _'never take from one tree what another has freely given to you.'_


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 15, 2010)

Onesimus is upset he didn't drop the beast in one blow. One more and might have felled the thing. He wipes the blood from his blade and returns it to its sheathe. "Lets get that perimeter of torches going." as walks over to his pack to retrieve his own torch. "More than likely they will regroup and attack from another angle." He lights his torch with the fire in the middle of the camp and walks out slightly to the right of the direction from the attack and stakes it in the ground.

He walks back to camp and then begins to build his little fire a little higher and a little brighter. 

"We can make some torches with fresh limbs, some rags, and lamp oil if needed."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

The sounds of galloping horsemen soon disappears and the group can her the gnolls tromping in the forest. Hurrying to secure the camp, noone notices Greyhay slip from the dark shadows of the woods into the fires light. "I counted about eight of them out their, may be one or two more I didn't see though. I saw three with bows and the four that rushed the camp but I only heard the eighth one. He was howling and barking at the ones you all bloodied." the usually quiet scout says to the group. The upcoming fight must have him anxious to be talking so much. 

More alert after the scouts sneaking into camp everyone hears the crashing of foot steps but coming from the opposite direction than the way the gnolls fled. Someone or something is coming.

[sblock=Theroc] That something is you I'm assuming though that you took off at your top speed believing Lora to be in trouble. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 17, 2010)

Claude is on one knee near Trinham, his bow already set on the noise. Claude's eyes narrow as he tries to figure out what is coming. "It doesn't seem to be gnolls, but it isn't to large..." Claude thinks to himself as he keeps his aim steady.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

As soon as Aidan heard Lora shouting in a manner which sounded as if the main party were attacked, without a second thought, Aidan began sprinting ahead through the underbrush, heedless of his surroundings and the potential dangers of sprinting in the forest.  Plunging headlong through the forest, it didn't occur to him that his allies would think he might be an enemy.  As he sprinted into view, he looked about for gnolls, javelin in hand as he slowed down.

"Oi! What's goin' on?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 18, 2010)

Lora heard the rustling trough the forest but remembered that this was the direction that Mart and Aidan had headed off to, so she was not surprised to see the lad pop out of the thick bushes, javelin in hand and panting heavily.

"Well the Gnolls paid us a visit, I mean it's not like i didn't say "Hey everyone, let's scare the Gnolls off before we go to that Ettercap's lair!" So now, since it's dark and all, we are fortifying our position against further attacks. - Lora suddenly realized how winded the boy was, and raised an eyebrow. - did you run all the way here?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 18, 2010)

Still propped up by Claude's makeshift support, Trinham says "While I can't keep watch in my present state, Mogins makes a good scout. I was going to send him out to patrol the area around the camp and warn us if he detects anyone approaching. But Greyhay has already done that." Trinham thinks for a second or two and continues "I'll send him anyway, two pairs of eyes are better than one."

Trinham tells Mogins to wonder round the woods outside the camp. He also instructs him not to get distracted caching small animals.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

"Well the Gnolls paid us a visit, I mean it's not like i didn't say "Hey everyone, let's scare the Gnolls off before we go to that Ettercap's lair!" So now, since it's dark and all, we are fortifying our position against further attacks. Did you run all the way here?"

Aidan shifted nervously, his somewhat tanned skin hiding his faint blush in the dark as he slowly put his javelin away, looking slightly away from Lora.  "Uh... no, not all the way..."  _Only since I heard you yell..._ Aidan thought, as the sheer idiocy of what he did dawned on him, given the various dangers a forest could pose.  And he really did not want to hear Lora's thoughts on his intelligence... not just yet, anyway.  He was tired... and still feeling the effects of the poison as he shuffled into camp, his muscles sore as he tried to catch his breath.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2010)

Rustling movement can be heard in the direction of the gnolls. They are back.

[sblock=ooc]Ready actions [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 18, 2010)

Onesimus draws his sword and moves to put himself slightly in front of the party in the direction of the gnolls and makes his way to a good sized tree for cover from the impending volley.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

The rustling in the bushes startled the blush from his cheeks and his musings from his head as he drew his javelin and readied for combat, body tense and ready to fight, even though he hadn't had a chance to recover from his injuries.

[Sblock=actions]
Draw javelin, move to stand near Lora[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 19, 2010)

Lora frowned, she had hoped that her spell would give them a bit more time. She mounted her glaive and readied herself against an attack, standing behind the warrior with the two-handed sword.

[sblock]Moves behind Onesimus and readies vs attack.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2010)

Propped up and unable to move in a camp was under attack. Trinham is feeling extremely vulnerable. Once again reviewing his spells, he come to the conclusion that in his current state he could only cast one spell. Determined to hep his friends and himself to the best of his current abilities, Trinham prepared to cast his spell where it would help the most.

"My plan is to wait until an an hobgoblin is involved in combat and then to dazzle it. Hopefully, that way we can kill them, rather than them retreating and attacking us again after they have recovered their sight."

[sblock=mechanics]*Ready Action:* Prepare to cast Flare. But don't cast it until a hobgoblin is involved in melee.[/sblock][sblock="Spell List"]*Sorcerer Level 0 Spells:* Daze, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand.
*Sorcerer Level 1 Spells:* Magic Missile[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]*0 Level:* (X) (X) () () ()
*1 Level:* (X) () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 19, 2010)

Lora rolled her eyes with frustration but did not take her gaze off the direction where the Gnolls were expected to emerge from. "You must be a Sorcerer if you can't even remember the name of the Daze spell. Also, how are you going to make use of the material component and perform the needed gestures...?!"

There was a not-so-subtle hint of annoyance in the young Wizard's voice - she severely disliked sloppiness when it came to magic, and never did understand how one of unimpressive intelligence can master the Arcane arts just by having it "in his blood" as Sorcerers liked to state.

[sblock]Well, sorry to be a rules nazi but: Daze "Components: V, S, M" But, i thought instead of pointing it out in the OOC this would be a nice opportunity to have Lora enter her usual _bitch mode_  [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 20, 2010)

"This no time to argue about magic, we must ready ourselves for the attack, you may settle this afterwards." Claude says to the two bickering arcanists as he pulls back the string of his bow readying himself to fire at the first creature that comes out of the forest. Claude closes his eyes for a moment, clearing his mind of the backlash of Lora and listening to the light wind. When his eyes open he is ready for the battle to come.

[sblock=Actions]
ready an action to attack first gnoll to come out of the forest: 1d20+5=14, 1d8=7[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2010)

*Round 1 (second wave)*

Yipping and barking the pack of gnolls comes crashing out of the forest. Waving thick limbed clubs the closes gnolls attack the formation line the party tried to form. Onesimus takes a shot to the belly but doesn't let that stop him from fighting in this battle. A pair of gnolls guard a shaman like gnoll that begins to chant in a gruttal language. Sand and the smell of rose petals feels the air around the unsteady line. When the swirling stops, Aidan drops to the ground dropping his javelin as well. On the opposie side Greyhay and Claude take shots at the advancing gnolls while one starts to lift it's bow. Trinham proped up and ready to help let's his spell fly at a gnoll. With a small pop and disapointment clearly on face Trinham notices the spell hand no ill effects. Holding the line the others start their counter attacks on the savage gnolls.

l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l lXl lTlCl l l l l 
l l l l lJl l lHl l l l l l l
l l l l l lAlLl l l l l l l l 
l l l l l l lOl l l6l l l l l 
l l1l l l l3l4l l l l l l l l 
l lGl2l l l l l l5l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Map Key:
Green squares are wooded terrian you may use this for cover
White squares are open
Regular Gnolls are # 1-6
Gnoll adept is in red (see pic below)
the LXL thing is the campfire

Combat Block

```
[U]Character             HP   AC   IN-Hand/Condition[/U]
Lora                     9  12    glaive/--
Jareth                   [COLOR=darkorange]8  [/COLOR]15    chain/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-3STR)[/COLOR]
Claude                  12  16    longbow/--
Trinham                  [COLOR=yellow]7  N/A[/COLOR]   ---/[COLOR=darkorchid]poisoned( DEX=0)[/COLOR]
Onesimus                 [COLOR=yellow]8 [/COLOR]16    greatsword/---
Greyhay                 ??  ??    ---/---
Aidan                   [COLOR=orange]14[/COLOR]  15    ---/[COLOR=lime]Asleep[/COLOR], [COLOR=#9932cc]poisoned[/COLOR] [COLOR=darkorchid](-4STR)[/COLOR]
Gnoll 1                  11  13    ---/unconsious
Gnoll 2                  11  13    ---/unconsious
Gnoll 3                  11  13    club/---
Gnoll 4                  11  13    club/---
Gnoll 5                   [COLOR=red]1[/COLOR]  13    bow/---
Gnoll 6                   [COLOR=darkorange]5[/COLOR]  13    club/---
Adept                    18  14   staff/---
```
 
[sblock=Rolls]
Save vs Flare DC14 16 saves 
Random on sleep spell targets Aidan and Lora 
Save vs color Spray DC14 12,7, and 17 Gnolls failed
Unconsious for 4, then blinded 4
Saves vs Sleep DC13 Lora=13, Aidan=6 
Greyhay attacking gnoll 14=hit dmg=10 
Attack vs Onesimus 23=hit dmg=5 
Confriming crit roll vs Onesimus 7=no crit [/sblock]


[sblock=Notes]
Sorry Sphyh no tree and no volley
ghostcat HP in RG should read: 11 (2d8+2)
characters are posted in init order in the combat block
sorry ML your ghost sound only last two rounds (about 12 seconds) 
Adept gets sleep spell of this turn as he started castig in the woods then moved to the edge.
FM Strength penalty applies to bows that are not composite bows[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 20, 2010)

Onesimus takes the blow standing, with his adrenaline pumping he raises his sword and gives a mighty yell, "Martomum! Combat!", as he brings the massive sword down on the gnoll in front of him it nearly cleaves him clean in two. He whips then whips his sword around in one solid fluid motion across the chest of the adjacent gnoll, leaving a deep gash.

[sblock=ooc]
maybe the dwarf will sprint to save me like Aiden did for lora 
btw i beasted it up this round!
[/sblock]

[sblock=stat]
HP: 8 (of 16)
AC: 16
Greatsword / +4 / 2d6 + 4 
[/sblock]

[sblock=action]
Attack against gnoll 4
1d20+4=23, 2d6+4=14 (potential crit) to confirm crit
1d20+4=17
damage doubles to 28
cleave attack
1d20+4=14, 2d6+4=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 20, 2010)

As the battle began, Aidan spotted the shaman-like caster and immediately marked him as one of the greater threats, given his talents seemed more... magically aligned.  While the boy was no expert on the arcane, he knew that they could do things no ordinary man could do, and therefore was the greatest potential threat amongst his enemies.  It seemed this caster recognized Aidan's intent, and a swirl of sand and the scent of rose petals filled the air around him.

As the boy slowly lost consciousness, he muttered, "...Mum?  What're you doin' 'ere?"  Just as the javelin fell from his hand as he collapsed to the floor, sleeping.

[sblock=Actions&OOC]
Full Round Action: Sleep and dream of home
Hm... well, that's unfortunate.  I hate being 'crowd controlled'!  Better than dead though, I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 20, 2010)

*Trinham Wood - Round 1*

Trinham bristles at Lora's remarks, especially as she obviously does not know what she is talking about. He was just about to come back with a sarcastic retort, when Claude speaks up. Instead he becomes determined to show Lora how little she actually knows about magic.

Time passes, the pack of gnolls comes crashing out of the forest. At the appropriate moment, Trinham mutters a single arcane word and a bright light burst directly in front of a gnoll's eyes. Unfortunately the spell failed to have the desired effect and the gnoll kept coming. 

[sblock=OOC]ML. Trinham is using the daze effect of FLARE, which is V only.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 20, 2010)

*Claude round 1/ Hp: 19*

Claude sees the arrow hit it's mark, and suddenly another arrow joins with it in the bowmen. A quick look over to the otherside of the camp Claude recongnizes Greyhay and is pleased that they have the same idea. "Greyhay, take out the bowman!" Claude yells over to the scout while he lines up the approaching gnoll warrior. A small smirk curls across Claude's lips, "I'm glad we are fighting outside of the woods, makes shooting much easier." Claude thinks to himself as he pulls back his bow string to ready another shot. This time he begins muttering to himself a prayer he rembered as the arrow head shined green.

[sblock=Actions]
Smite Attack(3/4) at gnoll 6: 1d20+5=20, 1d8+4=7
sry, forgot about the penalty, Claude's health went up to 19 after level up
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2010)

*Combat Over*

The group makes short work of the gnolls, as they charged into the ready camp of warriors. All but the gnoll adept are either dead or incapacitated. As one the group turns towards their last adversary, but the savage looking beast is on it's knees almost immediately, it's staff discarded to the groud. "Yera dey hrrnugth!Yera dey hrrnugth!" it says quickly in it's growling language.

[sblock=OOC] Well great fight group I didn't get to do what I truly wanted, but that is D&D and I will have to adapt. Just don't know what to do yet so will give you guys some RP time and an ideal may pop up.
Update 
Gnolls 1&2 unconsious but stirring
Gnolls 3&4 dead and dying
Gnolls 5&6 dying and dying
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 21, 2010)

Onesimus quickly makes his way over to the sleeping gnolls with his blade still drawn and dripping with blood of his latest victims. "Unless there's any objections ill finish these two off now. Some bind this mutt and figure out what the heck hes saying." His says with a head nod in the direction of the cowering Adept.

[sblock=ooc]
unless theres any objection from the rest of the party ill coup de grace the two sleeping gnolls (or one if someone wants to do the other)
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 21, 2010)

Trinham breaths an audible sight of relief but finds he cannot stop shaking. Being paralysed in a camp under attack while rapidly running out of the only spell he could cast, which was only mildly effective, was the most frightening experience of his young life. Getting his shaking under control, he checks with Mogins to see if anyone or anything is sneaking up on the camp.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 21, 2010)

"I object to the killing of that creature," Claude says in a very even tone as he loosens his bowstring, not actually taking the arrow out though "it is obviouslyaccepting defeat at our hands, I do not believe we must kill it and maybe showing it mercy will make... it unlikely to bring more troops. tie it up and we shall discuss this matter further."


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 21, 2010)

Onesimus looks at Claude and then back to the two sleeping gnolls at his feet. "Yes the shamen has surrendered. Go ahead and tie him up and gag him so he cant cast verbal spells but I'm talking about the two gnolls that could wake up at any moment. They might not give up without a fight."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 22, 2010)

"We do have their leader, do we not. I believe that we mat not have to do anything with them, if they get up and they want to leave without their comrade fine, but they won't attack us knowing he is in danger. If it puts you mind at ease you can watch them, the way you defeated their comrades before would make them think twice." Claude says to Onesimus as he walks towards the cheiftan with his bow on his back and his arms in the air to show that he means no harm "Now could someone hand me some rope and something to gag his mouth, and Greyhay could you please keep an arrow trained on him, just incase."


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 22, 2010)

Onesimus mauls Claudes words over in his mind. "I would love to give these beasts the benefit of the doubt but with the leader captured I think if we free them they might try to save him. They might go and get more gnolls to fight us. We have no idea. But I seriously doubt they're going to walk away after we killed their comrades and took their leader prisoner. Onesimus pauses and thinks for a moment. "Lets tie them up for now and decide what to do with them later."

Onesimus points to his pack by the fire. "I've got about fifty feet of good rope if someone will grap it for me and we can start tieing these beasts up. Anyone skilled with a rope?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2010)

"*Huff* Stays air ye be! *Huff*," Martomum comes bursting into the camp yelling. "Wha-? da Blazin Beard's o' Trimlosa *HUFF* dids ye do?" he asks passing the dead gnolls to come stand near the group and their prisoner. Martomum carefully sits the retangular chest he is carrying on the ground and goes to one knee to put him at eye level with the gnoll shaman. 

"Yera erldin, der tiyn pammorr." he says in the grunting language of the gnolls. The gnoll starts to stand as Martomum lends a hand to help him up. The dwarf turns an accusing eye on the group, "Ye Greenies! Tis..." he starts to shout but the shaman cuts him off and the two converse for a few moments, as the unconsious gnolls stir. After they are done Martomum turns once more to the group, still gruff but with a hint of admiration in his eye. "Year's Long, be sayin' dis be der faults. An dat ye's defens yerself's wit 'onor."

The shaman and dwarf converse again as the group looks on. The two gnolls awake and after a quick bark from Year's Long they leave their dropped weapons and stand behind the shaman. 

When they are done the dwarf looks to the group. Taking a deep breath and letting out a huge sigh the dwarf says, "Lookin' 'ikes ye needs ta know wats goin' ons 'ere. Wells gather rounds da fire, ans sumeones wakes Addsons." the dwarf says shaking his head and heading to the fire.

[sblock=campfire story]
Is here [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 22, 2010)

Onesimus sits dumb-founded and silent. Barely making eye contact with the dwarf but he listens to the dwarfs story with amazement. He begins to think to himself. _I guess things aren't as black and white as I'd like to think. I could have taken two lives for no reason. I can't let my prejudices continue to cloud my judgment. _


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 22, 2010)

Trinham listens to Martomum's tale with interest. Once he has finish asks him "One question Martomum. If the Gnoll's are now hunters, why did they stalk and attack us? Also, what's the tale of you and the Ettercap?"

Trinham groans loudly and says in a timid voice "Could someone please lay me down again.

Meanwhile Mogins is still out in the woods. Not one for concentrating on one thing for very long, he has gone back to hunting furry animals. However, he is still aware of what is going on around him and will warn Trinham if he detects anyone approaching the camp.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2010)

The old dwarf gwaufs at the question, "Hrmph! Tay tinks ta capcha' ye an a gets Bear ta cumes an a 'escue ye. Year's Long sids tat tay needs Bear, nows Quick Dart be ded." The reply comes while the dwarf rummages through his pack, and finding what he is looking for he takes out a pewter vial. 

Walking over to Trinham the dwarf pops the cork and holds it up for Trinham to drink. "Dis be wat ye needs fur gettin' backs on yur 'eets." Slowly drinking the clear liquid Trinham feels his body immedately start to tingle than he starts to move his fingers and toes. A moment later he can move his head and arms and legs, but the young sorcerer still feels a stiffness to all his movements as if he isn't fully recovered. "Mes an a Madds Eatercapp are done nows he be ded, mays be 'nother time I's be tellin' ye lad. Fur nows 'est a bits." 

[sblock=OOC]
Potion of Lesser Rejuvenation, Trinham's DEX is now 3  [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 22, 2010)

"An interesting tale, Martomum. I am glad that we have allies within the woods." Claude says as he looks into the fire "Do you know the reason for the need for Lord Barian, we maybe able to aid them or at least lessen the burden on them?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 23, 2010)

While Martomum told his tale Year's Long and the other gnolls cleared away the bodies of their dead comrades. After finishing the gnolls sat cross-legged away from the group and waited. "Tat's a guid 'estion." Martomum says in reply to Claude's question. The dwarf respectfully walks over to the gnolls and speaks with Year's Long, the gnoll speaking in an urgent tone the dwarf moving his hands as if to calm the adept. 

Turning towards the group he replies, "Year's Long, be sayin' a 'bino be tryin' ta 'akes charge. Whippin' all teh 'ung pups up in a frenzy 'bouts ta ole ways." The old dwarf shakes his head, "Harkon be buts a days away. Ans da Trey cuild be a tear afore us if in we side 'rek." He goes back to speaking to Year's Long and sighs after the long talk. "He say tear bees no way ta stop dis less we goes an a speakin fur Bear."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2010)

Trinham drinks Martomum's potion and feels his limbs start to tingle. Shortly he finds that he can move slightly and he gets pins and needles in his fingers and toes. Groaning slightly he flexes his extremities trying to get the circulation going. "Thank you very much Martomum. I can't start to tell you how relived I am that I can move again." Finding he can now stand, he does so and starts to stamp his feet, still trying to get the blood flowing through his toes.

When Martomum starts to discuss what to do next, Trinham appears to be about to say something. Instead he looks expectantly at Lora.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 24, 2010)

Aidan looked at the situation as he woke up, blushing slightly as he realized how useless he'd proven in that altercation, berating himself for falling for witchcraft when Lora was in danger, but he said nothing aloud immediately, instead listening to Martomum's story.

"So... the gnoll's need Bear ta settle their dispute... an' we gotta warn tha manor.  I dun't suppose we could... um... split up?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 25, 2010)

"That idea may have merrit but it also holds much in the way of danger." Claude says deep in thought as he strokes his goatee as he thinks about the problem, "I do believe the person who would be able to get to the location quickest would be Greyhay, but I do fear sending him alone. Martomum do you think that the gnols may help us by sending two or three of their scouts with him, it would be something of an exchange for our services?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 25, 2010)

Lora's brows had thickened as she had began piecing information together. The dirty-mouthed, chubby Sorcerer lad was looking at her, but the young girl was very skilled at ignoring the stares of men.

"Wait a minute Martoumum, what kind of stupidity is this?! If i remember correctly, when i raised my voice against us advancing with a pack of Gnolls at our backs, you said that they are probably going to "offer us as a gift" to the Ettercap. Now, suddenly, they are allies of yours. I am starting to doubt the clarity of your judgment."

Lora's voice was cold and the tone was calculated with a precise dose of scorn, not aggressive but very unfriendly.

[sblock]Lora is referring to this: "Toes gnolls, nots be a bother tea us," he says quietly. "Wat's yuse greenies needs ta knows is dat on ta morrow' we's wills meet da Madds Eatercap. Ana dare bees no ways round em. Dats whys toes gnolls did nay bother us. Tay will says to da Eatercap tay sents us as a givts."[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 25, 2010)

Onesimus furls his brow at Lora's retort the dwarf. "He doesn't have to explain or justify himself to anyone of us. The chain of command still stands even in these cursed woods. Our orders were simple. Get to the manor, warn them and help out. That hasn't changed. That still is our priority."  Onesimus then turns his gaze to the dwarf. "But since your in a talking mood, whats with the chest?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 26, 2010)

Lora clenched her teeth and bore a hole trough Onesimus's bue eyes with her own azure orbs, that were now filled with ice. Deep down she liked other blue eyed people, but that thought could not surface at the moment, due to the more relevant emotions of rage and frustration that had occupied the girls consciousness.

"Hey, last time i checked I volunteered to join this so called "army"! And not that it matters, but I am not getting paid for my services either. So if I don't like the leadership I damn well have the right to speak up!"

Lora was never one to adhere to laws or respond well to authority, and after her misfortune with the militia she had grown even more rebellious in nature.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2010)

Trinham carefully avoids looking at Lora as he says in a voice totally void of any emotions. "Onesimus' right. I don't know about the rest of you but I agreed to accept the duke's orders when I join the army and I don't break my word. He appointed Martomum as our team leader, so at the end of the day what we do next is his decision. It is also his prerogative to decide how much information he gives us. However, the way I interpreted his comments is that he would like our suggestions before making his decision. 

Personally, I don't believe that we should split the party. But I only have a rudimentary grasp of tactics, so what do I know.

As to what  to do next. If we obey orders we need to continue our mission to the manor. If we have any discretion then we should decide what will benefit the duke the most?

[sblock=OOC]Just justifying a chaotic obeying orders.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2010)

"Spitin' ups hmm.." the dwarf starts to say, as Lora interjects. Listening to her and Onesimus "debate" the dwarf just shakes his head. " Allees be to stron' a wiurd fir wats Bear done, ta gnolls 'ill be demsevles, an a tat means day treats repecks wit repecks. 'Buts we's be goin nomuir ta nites. Ye shuild 'est a bit 'irst. Everone takin ta yuir 'est we's tart earlee on da morrow." 

Martomum nods to Trinham's words, "One in charge, means one ta blame, buts a good leader listens ta alls fir he give an order. Guid nites greenies."




[sblock=OOC] No further questions or comments and I will post the next morning (that I am working on) Should you wish to do anything before bed just post it up. I will probably post the next day this time tommorrow. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 26, 2010)

Lora shook her head with lack of comprehension. "I... What? Can you say that in Common please?" The _please_ wasn't truly representing a feeling of politeness, but Lora was past the point of caring.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2010)

"Dan's 'arth ina eared greenies." the dwarf mumbles to himself. "Ta gnolls repecks yuir fights skills. Tey 'nose ye 'elp kills da Madd Eatercapp, an a ye did no runs furms dem. So's in a mornin we wills see what ta do fir ours new 'al-lees'," he says pointedly to everyone making sure they understand him.


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 26, 2010)

Onesimus listens to Lora's response with a blank expression on his face. Mostly apathy. He hears but doesnt quite fully grasp what the dwarf says, but he does understand the part of go to bed. He stands and beings to collect all the equipment he lent out and begins to reorganize his pack and do general upkeep on weapons and armor. Then he crawls into his bedroll and welcomes sleep quickly hoping it will help him recover his strength and from his injuries.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 26, 2010)

As Onesimus speaks of a chain of command and orders and the like, Aidan spat.  "Iunno about you, but I ain't swore nothin' 'er put mah name on nothin' so I ain't technically part o' nothin' so I kin speak mah mind.  Pa warned me 'bout people tellin' me about chains of command, 'e sayed if I ain't careful... 'ey coul' be worse 'an real ones..."  He drifted off as Martomum spoke up, nodding as he shuddered slightly, feeling his knees nearly buckle from fatigue and the aftereffects of the poison that flowed through his veins. He positioned himself to sleep near where Lora is, without being too close as to be awkward, his gear close by as the boy tried to rest, still silently berating himself for being so useless.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 26, 2010)

Lora was vexed, but also quite tired. Seeing as how the dwarf obviously lacked the intellect to speak coherently or explain the gibberish he had spouted earlier, the girl exhaled with frustration and went to fix up her bedroll.

The young Wizard missed her tent, but then again it would have been too tedious to set it up after such a long day. She also felt dirty and sticky with sweat after the fighting and marching, but there was no chance of her being able to wash in private for now.

When she came back, she saw Aidan's silhouette lying in the scarcely light space to her left. "Well at least you still have your wits about you, try not to lose that attitude of yours. - the girl spoke with a lower tone. - when i remember how Dellex's men treated us and the other irregulars i really don't think myself a part of an army."

Lora suddenly remembered that if everyone was preparing to sleep, they could be ambushed and slaughtered in their bedrolls. "So - the girl raised her voice. - which two are taking first watch? Or you'd rather all sleep and take your chances with the dog-men or whatever else might be prowling around these woods at night?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2010)

"Wathces day be da sames as ta a'ther nites. Just gets sume 'est lass. We's be saves wit Year's Long 'ere." Martomum says as he takes the chest over closer to the fire. The dwarf seems not ready to bed down as he takes some items out of his pack and sits before the closed chest.


[sblock=OOC] ML let me know if _you _need a translation LOL  because I don't want my players not knowing what Martomum is trying to say. The characters on the other hand are on their own.

ghostcat and FM left to see if they want to do any pre-bedtime activities, I ask because of Claudes new abilities  Still gonna post tommorrow afternoon when I am at the library we can always backtrack I guess[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock]
Claude is trying to understand his abilities before he wil talk about them, he is rather reserved about these things. He will be rather quiet during his watch and befoer hand.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 27, 2010)

At the mention of bed Trinham yawns and says "Good. I have have had a really bad day and if I don't sit down soon I'll fall down. Good night all." With that, Trinham unpacks his bedroll and blanket and lays down at the opposite side of the fire from Lora.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Waking to a slightly foggy morning the group enjoys a quick breakfast of sausage and bread that Martomum brought along. While everyone eats the old dwarf pulls out the chest he got from the ettercap's lair. "Gather 'ounds, gather 'ounds." he says to the eating group. "Dis be da ames 'hest me an a me rends lost ta las times we's met da Madd Eatercaps. Seems dat he nay cuild opens it." he continues placing the retangular chest on the ground. A small morning breeze makes the cobwebs caught on it's handles flow around the wooden box.

Pointing the chest in the groups direction Martomum pulls back the lid, "Nothin' easier givin times an a rite tools." Martomum says with a slight grin. Looking at the open chest, the group see four pieces of parchment sitting next to two cyrstal vials. Grabbing up the parchments Martomum reveals that they were sitting atop a pile of gold coins. "Dis alls be 'art of the 'ward we gets fur takin' care of de "gnoll menace" Bah!" the dwarf says holding the scrolls in a fist. "Lex said dees were lows magics but he wuild, 'finds a use fur tem'," the dwarf says trying to mock Dellex's voice. "Wells he nay wanted dem or ta returns ta get tem back so tey be nay longer his." "Here," he says handing the scrolls to Jareth. "Ye and da rothers see wat ye can do wit tees." 

Then the dwarf takes out the two vials, holding one in each hand and looking at them. "Fallon made dees wit is own hands. Sid da be fir hosever needs dem da most." The clear vials have a light blue liquid inside them. "Nay nuff fir everone buts sum shuild 'old em ta see as needs. 'Ere," he says handing one vial to Claude and another to Aidan. "Tease wills heal sumeones a little shuild tey needs it." After passing out the items he closes the lid to the chest, that is now only filled with gold, and takes a look about. "We's will divide em up ta coin a later day. Nows..."

Walking up to a respectful distance from the group Long Year's starts yipping at Martomum. "Readies ye be?" the dwarf says then remembers to yip back, with an added growl and bark. "Onesons cim 'ere laddie." the dwarf says going over to stand near Year's Long.

The dwarf and gnoll shaman stand side by side as the young warrior moves to stands before them. Year's Long starts yipping and barking at Onesumis, and Martomum looks to be the translator. *Growl,bark,bark,roof* "A wurrir bees 'rave an a strongs." the dwarf says almost in a cant, as Year's Long starts to remove the pendant around his neck. *Growl,bark,bark,yip* "A wurrir bees testid, an a wit 'onors." Year's Long holds the pendant by it's leather cord before Onesimus. The cord has blue and red beads on it broken up by sharp teeth between them, it appears that two new teeth were recently added to the cord. The silver medallion has runes about it that looked like they were scratched into the metal. *Growl,bark,bark,woof* "An a wurrirs bees mercfull an a trues." The gnoll bows forward offering the pendant to Onesimus. "Year's Long say dis be fir ye, it 'longs ta a trues wurrir."

[sblock=OOC]
Tearsure:
4 scrolls
2 potions
?? gold
picture of amulet 


```
[U]After Combat Update[/U]
Lora                     9/9 
Jareth                  10/10   -2 STR
Claude                  [COLOR=yellow]14[/COLOR]/19  
Trinham                  [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]/11   DEX = 4
Onesimus                 [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]/13 
Aidan                   16/16   -3 STR
 
* resting the night already added in to figures
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 27, 2010)

Onesimus looks almost in shock when the dwarf calls him over to converse with shaman. He receives the amulet with a returning bow and slips it over his neck. He examines the amulet and looks back to the shaman. "Thank you. This will be a constant reminder to be a true warrior." Is all he can manage to say with a slight bow and an offered forearm to the gnoll. 

Onesimus as the end of the conversation thanks the shaman again and Martumum for translating. He then sits down at the camp and examines the new amulet while its around his neck and begins to reflect on the shamans words._ "Belongs to a true warrior."_


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 27, 2010)

Claude lay in his bed roll trying to understand his dream the night before. He was standing in a place that was filled with a pure white fog, alomst like being in a cloud. When he looked down he saw that his hands glowed with a green light, it reminded him of the energy he channles to smite creatures. Then he hears, like a million voices talking at once, the words "The hands that destroy wil also come to heal" ringing through that place then he woke up suddenly in a sweat. He quickly regained his composure and began eating.

Claude looks up from hs food while still thinking about his dream to see Matomum with the chest. "Many thanks my friend for these poitions, Je suis certain that these wil become useful" Claude says as he takes the potion, "I don't want to seem disrespectful for this gift but may I ask one of our arcane comrades to identify it, please?"


----------



## Theroc (Jan 27, 2010)

Aidan's dreams were jumbled, generally a mashup of his childhood, of winning glory and riches during this campaign, as well as Lora and he becoming a bit more than friends.  When he woke, Aidan shook his head at his strange dreams, knowing that the chances were greater he'd be buried under Treylorian soldiers than he would be at any real success.

As Martomum spoke, Aidan nodded, catching... most of what the dwarf said.  "Uh, thank ye Martomum.  I'm wonderin' now if we shoul' talk 'bout the plans for the day... since... the gnolls might be of help if Treylorians are here... and we know Lord Bairan is not here....an' we need ta warn tha Manor too..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Jareth takes the first scroll and unrolls it as Trinham and Lora gather round him. "I- I can't read this," he says looking at the arcane words on the parchment. He hands one scroll over to Trinham and another to Lora.

Martomum nods to the gnoll shaman before joining the group as they finish breakfast. "Wes be spitin-ups," the dwarf says as he takes and starts packing up his gear. "Me's an a Grayhair, be gonna go wit Year's Long. Ye all 'ead ta Harkon. Ye shuild be dare by nite." Coming to the chest the dwarf starts to shake his head. "Ta 'ig ta takes," he mumbles. Taking a small pouch out of his pack the dwarf fills it with coins and then empties the rest that are in the chest into a sack. He places the sack of coins in his backpack and stands with the small pouch in his hand.

"Nows ye needs get tear an a worn dim." He says as he approaches the three magic-users, "Dis be da groops coin, an I's be puttin ye in charge," he says as he hads the pouch to Lora. "Of it's an a groop. Mays be a guid spear-ence fir ye."

"Well greenies quits ye gawkin' an a starts walkin'." the dwarf says hefting his own pack and turning to head deeper in the woods.

[sblock=ooc] Darn Jareth doesn't have read or detect magic guess I was wrong on that. Was going to have him read them than pass them out. Need to review rules hate giving out treasure that he may not be able to use. Well Lora likes to step up and take charge lets see what develops when she doesn't need to do the stepping.  

Told you Sphyh, I am all about character development. LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 27, 2010)

Onesimus is still examining his new amulet when the dwarf begins to give orders. He soon lets the necklace be and stands as the dwarf addresses the party. At the mention of Lora being in charge and the one holding the coin he slightly raises his right eyebrow and breathes a slight sigh. Before the dwarf leaves he quickly interjects. "Martumum, when should we expect you at the manor by?"

After the dwarf and gnolls leave Onesimus gathers his gear and squares his pack on his back. He looks Lora in the eyes and says with a slight nod and a monotone voice. "At your word we leave."

[sblock=ooc]
HM i am slowly learning that about you lol
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 27, 2010)

Lora had not slept well last night - the cold, hard ground and the morning dew dampening her blanket had ensured it. The girl woke up bitter, with a strong yearning for a hot bath and a clean change of clothes.

She was met with a surprisingly good breakfast and an interesting decision by Martoumum. As much as Lora disliked socializing, deep down she loved making decisions, being in charge and being challenged. It was in her blood, and it made her happy, even if the lass tried not to show it.

When Mart handed her the pouch, the young girl weighted it carefully, trying to guess how much gold was inside. However, her attention was quickly snatched away by the Arcane items that were presented, and for a moment the Wizard in her overwhelmed both the pouting teenager and the female leader.

"It would have been much easier to identify those had you told me last night, before I prepared my spells for today. - Lora threw a sideways glance at the Dwarf. - Now, let me see what I can do about these without the aid of Read Magic. Oh, hand me the potions as well, i have some basic training in Alchemy, I might recognize them."

Lora concentrated on the items, trying to decipher the arcane energies that made them special. After staring at each one, a process that took several minutes, the girl rubbed her temples and shook her head, with a slight blush on her cheeks. "I can't manage to concentrate at all!" Lora hated admitting her own failures.

Onesimus's tone did not aggravate Lora, she looked at him with a calm face and nodded, keeping her eyes on his new amulet for a brief moment. "Yes, I want Trinham to make an attempt at identifying the items first. A few minutes spent on this could prove invaluable later on, especially regarding the scrolls."

[sblock]Hehe good call! As i said, Lora is modeled after several things IRL, one of which being the Aries astrological sign, and those people LOVE being in charge and being challenged  Now, since i didn't get a change to tell you my prepared spells last time (i was waiting on a reply from Aidan), here are the ones i would have chosen prior to knowing i'd need two Read Magics:

*0 level:* Daze, Resistance, Message, Dancing Lights
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Benign Transposition

Now for the rolls:

To determine how much gold is in the bag: wis or int check? It should be secret from Lora anyway 

Reading scrolls without Read Magic: Spellcraft DC is 20+spell lvl

To attempt at reading Scroll #1: Spellcraft: 1d20+11=17
To attempt at reading Scroll #2: Spellcraft: 1d20+11=16
To attempt at reading Scroll #3: Spellcraft: 1d20+11=19
To attempt at reading Scroll #4: Spellcraft: 1d20+11= 20

These took a full round each. Can retry tomorrow.

Identifying a potion, DC 25.

To attempt at IDing potion #1: Spellcraft: 1d20+11=19
To attempt at IDing potion #2: Spellcraft: 1d20+11=12

These took a minute each. No retry.

... Wow, IC is on a hating spree today  [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 28, 2010)

While Lora is trying to identify the various magical items Onesimus begins to think. _Maybe this amulet has some magical properties to it. I mean the owner was a shaman after all. _He looks at the three arcane oriented party members all standing around trying to figure out what the scrolls and potions were exactly. He interjects. "I know yall are... we I don't exactly know what it is your doin but I was hoping maybe you could tell me if this amulet was special or something? No rush either... er..... regardless it is a fine gift." He adds with a slight look in the direction of the dwarf.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 28, 2010)

Lora handed over the items to the others and unfastened her ponytail, letting her straight, shiny black hair flow down below her shoulders for a moment. 

"I'm afraid I cannot be of assistance today, I need a Detect Magic spell to even guess what kind of magic it uses, if any. Better yet, we need an Identify spell to truly know what it does. - Lora paused as she bit the piece of red string she was using to tie her hair up, and using both hands, proceeded to gather all the stray locks and hairs in to a tight ponytail. When she was done, the girl held the gathered hair with her left hand and took the cord with her right, and started slowly tying it around the stub, so that it was fastened tightly. - Better yet, why don't you go and ask the Gnoll if it is indeed magical. He should know."

[sblock]Without an Identify spell we can't help Onesimus, since using Spelcraft to ID an item is an Epic use of the skill [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 28, 2010)

As soon as Trinham's head hit his pillow he fell asleep and only woke up when somebody shook him to get him up for breakfast. Fortunately for him, he managed to finished eating before Martomum pulled out his chest. Then things got even more interesting as the dwarf started handing out potions and scrolls. 

Trinham looks at the scroll that Jareth had handed him but could not even decide if the scroll contained arcane or divine magic. Handing it back to Jareth he says "Sorry. I don't have any spells that will let me read magic and I don't recognise the spell type.

Meanwhile Martomum had continued sorting out the gold some of which he gave to Lora, whom he proceeded to appoint as acting team leader. Trinham's face fell, he couldn't help it. Still, determined to make the best of a bad situation, he decides to give her the benefit of the doubt in the forlorn hope that the responsibility of command will cure her bossiness.

A bit latter Lora hands Trinham the scrolls, he starts to concentrate and after a few minutes he says, while trying to suppress a smile "Don't know about this one, I'm positive that this one contains *mage armor and shield* and this one looks like it contains *detect magic and dancing lights*." as he realises that he has got one up on the wizardess. "As for the potions, I have not been trained in alchemy and I have have never seen potions of this type before. Trinham hands the scrolls and potions back to Lora.

Realising that they will be moving off soon, Trinham starts to pack his belonging. Having tripped over his feet several time, he recognises that he will need some kind of walking aid if he is to keep up with the others. Going over to Claud, he asks him if he could cut him a walking staff. "I would cut it myself but the way I feel at the moment, I would probably end up chopping by hand off.

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Attempt to read scroll #1 (1d20+5=8) - FAIL
Attempt to read scroll #2 (1d20+5=16) - FAIL
Attempt to read scroll #3 (1d20+5=24) - SUCCESS 
Attempt to read scroll #4 (1d20+5=21) - SUCCESS only if level 1 else FAIL
Attempt to identify potion #1 (1d20+5=10) - FAIL
Attempt to identify potion #2 (1d20+5=13) - FAIL

HM.
Let me know about scrolls 3 & 4 and I will edit my post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
scroll#3 - mage armor and shield
scroll#4 - detect magic and dancing lights [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 28, 2010)

Jareth merely watched as the other argued about the dwarf’s orders. The young duskblade actually agreed with the just-as-foul-tempered wizardess, but figured his own sharp tongue wouldn’t help matters, so he (for once) wisely stayed out of the “debate.” 

As morning comes, his strength feels renewed and he felt a little quicker. After a short meditation and some practice with his chain, he realizes the fighting yesterday helped him work out and toughen up his muscles and strikes. He has a little better control over the weapon. The meditation and quick recitation of spells also gives him greater insight into the spell _Burning Hands_. His mind was more focused on his new capabilities, and wishing to test them, so he couldn’t focus enough to read the scrolls.

Jareth doesn’t really care who is currently the leader of this group, only caring about getting to Harkon Manor. His muscles are recovering from the poison of yesterday, so he’s in a little better mood, though a little agitated. Though he enjoys the forest, thanks to his first home, this forest feels wrong. Perhaps it was something to do with the ettercap and its spiders, perhaps the gnolls, or it just might be the young man’s own perception, but it still felt wrong and he would be glad to get out from among these trees…

He packs up his gear, secures his chain, and is ready to follow.

[sblock=OOC]
HM, Jareth does have _read_ and _detect magic_, covered under the Arcane Attunement class feature (Spell-Like Abilities, usable with a few others a combined total of 6/day). It’s okay, and I made up a justification, but that’s just for future reference. He'll take another look at the scrolls later, when he's a little more clear-headed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 29, 2010)

Claude sits back from the converstation and waits for the dust to settle to see what he should proceed to do. While he is doing this he still contemplates what he was told in his dream while he stares at his hands trying to figure out how to unlock this power. "Pourquoi est cet chose tellemant dificle..." he mumbles to himself in his native tongue. While he does this Trinham comes up to him and gives him back the potions that were given to him and says something that Claude doesn't catch because of his focus on this riddle that he has been posed in his dream. "Hmm... oh yes many thanks and I shall do this in payment for your identification of these scrolls, merci" Claude says after he regains his focus on reality.
He then proceeds to to go out into the woods, as he rembered his father showing him, and finding a sapling that was perfect for making a walking stick. As he cut it into the vague shape that it was maent to be he rembered the voice of from his dream and the voice that he rembered telling him how to do this action, it was his fathers.

[sblock]
sorry HM for not giving you the heads up on htat little bit of character development it was sort of spur of the moment.

Do in need to make a role to do this or could we just say that he really isn't do anything spectacular so it's not needed?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] No need to roll for things like that, now if you were to hand him a masterwork quarterstaff then we would maybe need a roll, and a good one, LOL. Hmm think I like this bit of character development, maybe even have your lay on hands uncontrollable for the time being? I would add a bonus to it for say a limitation, which you could get rid of anytime you like and from then play normally.

LIMITATION: Lay on Hands ability only works 50% of the time but when it does work it grants +1 additional hp per paladin lvl. Your character your call. Just running it as an RP thing gains you extra XP though like the ones you will get this Sun nite for the above post.  

O.k. think everyone is up to date and I need only a few things:
1) Who is caring the scrolls and which ones.
2) I have it that Aidan and Claude each have a healing potion, correct.
3) Guess on the coins ML is more than 10 less than 20 
4) And maybe a marching order or orders from are new leader that may be fun to read.

HM [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 29, 2010)

[sblock]
You know HM, I love that idea. Although Claude is old in age he is young in the art of being a paladin because he is not part of an order or a church meaning that his abilities are not taught but just channled. It's actually perfect and I think I might just keep it on for the whole life of this character.

Whoops I thought that I had the scrolls for sme reason, I wil go back and swap out those 2 in my last post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 30, 2010)

[sblock]Wait so Lora actually could identify scroll #4 as she got a 20 for her spellcraft check and those are 0 level spells. By the way how come we get two spells per scroll?

On orders and such, I think Onesimus wants to ask the gnoll if his amulet is magical, and I bet that Theroc will want Aidan to comment on the situation. You know, Lora being in charge and all.

BTW FM I wouldn't recommend getting that Lay on Hands flavor thing. The math speaks against it, and this is coming from a person who hates math 

Lay on Hands can be used once per day to heal up to your Paladin level x your cha modifier. In Claude's case that would be 2x3 or a total of 6 HP. At level 3, that would be 9 HP worth of healing.

If you take the flavor ruling, you effectively halve your healing - out of 10 attempts at lay on hand, an average of 5 will succeed. In return you will get 2 or 3 points extra.

10 attempts at lvl 3 = 3 x 3 x 10 = 90 points of healing.
5 attempts at lvl 3 + 5 times the 3 HP flat bonus granted by the flavor =  3 x 3 x 5 + 5 x 3 = 60 points of healing.

at level 10 that would be (considering you leave your CHA at 16)

10 x 3 x 10 = 300 points of healing

10 x 3 x 5 + 5 x 10 = 200 points of healing. So, it's not worth it at both low and higher levels . Not to mention that if it fails in a critical situation but rolls the 50% in an off-battle healing attempt you'd be very annoyed.[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 30, 2010)

Onesimus gives a slight nod at Lora's advice. Seems logical enough he thought. He walks over to the dwarf and the gnoll and addresses Martomum directly. "Could you ask him what exactly what the amulet is? Does it have a name? Or some sort of magic in it?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Martomum gets a disgusted look on his face as he turns to bark and growl at Year's Long. The gnoll shaman gives Onesimus a slight bow and a quick bark to Martomum.

The dwarf then turns back to the young warrior, "Kime 'ere greenie." he says through clenched teeth. Leading the bewildered Onesimus back to the group he says to everyone, "Ye nay 'isten ta wha I's say. Ta gnolls respecks ya and ye wanna' cuestin 'em. Bah!" he says waving a hand, almost as if saying goodbye. "Weres da ting an if'n it is ir ain't sumetin ye wants, ye wills 'inds outs 'ikes a trues greenie." Then the dwarf turns and walks off but saying over his shoulder as he goes, "Est ta bees goin' ta days a waystin."

Then Martomum and the gnoll disappear into the woods you can hear the dwarves tromp,tromp,tromp as he marches away in a huff.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 30, 2010)

Claude walks back into camp after a lenghty pause and reflection on this new found revelation. He hands the walking stick to Trinham with a little nod and then moves toward where most of the group has gathered. "Are we about to conitnue on our way?" Claude askes simply as he see's many of his comrades are deep in thought about one thing or the other. Claude understands the choice of giving Lora a leading role in the group is bothering a few of the people but he will not judge her position until she seems unfit for it, before that time he will question her judgement but he will also follow her orders.

[sblock]
Myth: I am also not fond of math but the factor I'm more interested in an interesting character rather than a strong one. The element of chance in this is the major draw for me because it means that I will have to improvise, and he will be getting spells at one point which out of those I will definetly grab a few cure spells. Claude is no healer, Claude is a warrior, a diplomat, and a leader. This is my perogative and I understand yours to and I thank you for showing me this so I can understand both sides of the issue
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 30, 2010)

Guess I still have a lot to learn about gnoll customs, Onesimus thinks to himself. He looks to Lora. "Ready when you are."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2010)

Trinham thanks Claud for his walking stick and immediately uses it to walk up and down a few times, determining the best way to use it. 

Meanwhile Mogins is somewhere in the undergrowth still chasing furry animals. Trinham doesn't understand Mogins' fascination with the game but it seems to keep him happy so he lets him play. Anyway enough fun, there's business to be taken care of, so Trinham tells him stop and come back immediately. A couple of minutes later, a ginger and white cat trotted out of the bushes and started to rub itself around Trinham's leg. Trinham as to lean heavily on his stick to stop himself falling over. Trinham then starts to scratch Mogins behind the ears but as to stop as his balance goes again and he nearly falls over. Almost letting out a curse, he manages to stop himself in time as he remembers that their glorious leader doesn't like swearing.

Finally, Trinham is ready to go and looks expectantly at Lora, waiting for orders.

[sblock=OOC]Trinham gave the scrolls back to Lora. I don't know what she did with them.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 30, 2010)

Lora eyed the group, taking note of the general feeling of contempt and reluctance in their eyes. She approached the other two spellcasters and said with a calm voice: "I know all of these spells, we'd best put them to use in combat. - The lass turned towards the scrawny red haired boy with the chain, and handed him one of the two identified scrolls. - You seem to like being in the thick of things, use these two defensive scrolls if you find yourself facing overwhelming odds in melee. I myself plan on preparing both of them soon when I have a better control on my magical powers."

She then tucked the second scroll away between the sheaths of her spellbook and scratched Ginger between the ears, calming her down as the fluffy rat could now smell Mogins even while in Lora's pocket.

"Let's get going then, unless one of you objects to me leading the group. - Lora paused and held her breath trough clenched teeth. Not really letting anyone raise his voice, she continued. - Onesimus, you seem to be the best and toughest melee fighter, you should be leading the vanguard. Aidan and Claude are next, since they can attack at range but can take a blow or two, and fair well in melee as well. Next it will be Trinham, who is yet to recover fully from the poison, and thus is the most vulnerable. The rearguard will be covered by me and Jareth, as we can both use magic and have weapons that can intercept charging enemies if we are ambushed from the back. Everyone open your eyes and ears and watch out for stalkers with bows, they are the greatest threat to our current group as we lack cover, shields and a Cleric. We should make haste and reach the manor before nightfall."

Lora prepared herself and mounted her glaive on her slender shoulder. She had underlined her dress with leather and linen padding, as the girl had no desire to bear blue bruise marks on her delicate skin from the weapon's shaft.

[sblock] Marching order, unless there are objections (which should be raised IC)

===============================
===============================
 ===============================
 =========L=====A===============
 ============T====O=============
 =========J=====C===============
 ===============================
 ===============================
 ===============================

= - AOO opportunities/attack paths. Rear is covered by reach weapons, anyone charging at the archer/javelin thrower has to provoke an AOO by Onesimus and his Greatsword. Trinham can safely cast magic and is protected from four sides.
= - ranged attack field. That's roughly 120 degree field per character, so 240 degrees of ranged attack opportunity. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 30, 2010)

Jareth accepts the scrolls with a shrug. "If I can cast them at all... Duskblade magic is rather different from that of wizards and sorcerers."

The young man pats his chain as Lora outlines the walking order. His eyes are slightly unfocused, though he is listening. The fingers of his left hand twitch in a quick rythym, a memory trick he was taught years ago... He wonders how much longer it will take him to master the signature duskblade ability, the power to channel spells through his weapon... His skill is improving, and that was the first step, according to his master. A little more practice and focus should help...

As the wizardess finishes up, Jareth snaps out of his reverie and shrugs again, with a non-committal look on his face. He pulls his chain out, idly twirling it, as he walks to the rear of the group. "Any time."


----------



## Sphyh (Jan 30, 2010)

Onesimus nods as the girl confidently spouts of orders and positions as well as justifications. _She has at least put some thought into this, I bet she has just been waiting for this opportunity for some time. _He then adjusts his pack square on his back and does a quick partial unsheathing of his sword making sure his technique is smooth and quick and a quick glance to make sure the blade and sheathe are clean. "I have absolutely no problem with taking point." He slides the sword back into the sheath with a 'click'. "But to be quite honest I couldn't tell you which direction were supposed to be headed." He glances around at the surrounding trees. It all looks the same to me. "As long as it just the one path I suppose it would be hard to get lost, but I wouldn't put it past me." He says with an air of relaxation about his voice trying to loosen up the tenseness in his companions just a little bit. 

[sblock=ooc]
good to go when yall are
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 30, 2010)

While the rest of the group gets ready and into marching order Claude walks over to Lora with a small smile on his face. "You made some good first choices as leader, and to my understanding choices that most everyone agrees on Miss Lora," Claude says to the young wizardess in a very calm voice, "all I wish to do is remind you that my age and counsel is open for your use if you are in need of it. From what you have done you may not need it but I woudl just like to remind you that you may not have to bear the burden of leading alone."

Claude moves into his position beside Aidan. As Onesimus jest about his lack of direction Claude smiles. He is glad that the group is bonding and working together. He is reminded of a saying he once heard, "anybody can break a twig, but not even a giant can break a bushel". He plays this through his mind as he waits for the group to move.

[sblock]
I'm ready to go when evryone else is
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 31, 2010)

"Alright Lora." says Trinham as he moves to his assigned position. "What do you want me to do with Mogins? He makes a good scout. if a bit indiscriminate. Alternatively, he would love to find us dinner.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 31, 2010)

Lora nodded at Onesimus's agreement with her decision and smiled faintly at his comment on his own sense of direction. "The road, as Martoumim said, will take us there. I don't want to trudge trough unfamiliar forests any more than you do."

To Claude's offer of guidance she replied with a nod as well, eying the middle-aged man with interest. "Yes I am glad no one disagrees with me from the very beginning. I'm using my head and I want to stay alive just as much as you men, so I don't intend on making bad decisions. Should you, or anyone else for that matter, see a flaw in my plans, bring it up immediately, so long as it's not in the heat of the moment."

As they gathered in formation, Lora looked at Trinham's familiar, as she answered his question with a calm, concentrated expression on her face. "I have considered the option of sending Mogins as a scout, but did not wish to impose it. Losing your familiar is too much of a setback, I should know that all too well as a Wizard. The road is clear enough to give us a good sight on things approaching from the direction we are heading, so the only place Mogins could be useful as a scout, would be either side of the road, which is thick shrubs and woods. There might be foxes, wolves or worse animals that he can't evade or outrun, and if there is indeed an ambush or something other that needs scouting, it could easily be on the other side of the road. In short, the risk for you is too great and the benefit to the party - too little. If you want to send him out however, I will not stop you."

Lora then went back to her position and spoke to Jareth as she was fixing her weapon on her shoulder. "Well, can you or can't you cast Mage Armor and Shield from a scroll? If you can't you should give them to me as i can make use of them."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2010)

Jareth shrugs again, pulling out the scroll. He glances over it and his eyes glow for a moment. As he finishes the scroll, the young warrior-mage shakes his head. He passes Lora the scroll, saying, "Useless for one such as I. Or anyone else in my profession. We rely on actual armor and shields, rather than conjured ones." 

He looks off to one side for a moment. "Did anyone else figure out what the other scrolls were? I can take a second look..."

[sblock=OOC]
Using Arcane Attunement for Read Magic Spell-Like Ability. That scroll was the Mage Armor + Shield, correct? Neither one of those spells are on the duskblade list, so Jareth is handing them over. And since the duration is 10+ minutes and he's calmed down a little bit, he can read the other scrolls. So nice to have that little SLA. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies for the delay, had lots of company the past few days and I was attempting today to setup a router... which... hasn't been going too well.[/sblock]

Aidan was surprised his idea was so readily taken, though he did not particularly agree with Martomum's separation decisions.  He was also relieved and concerned that Lora was given command, as while the girl was not foolish, she may also be a bit...harsh overall... and may be averse to his protective behaviour which could become problematic.  

At all the speaking, Aidan shook his head and nodded in agreement quietly.

"I ain't no general... I'm jus' a farmboy with a few skills... so I'll follo' 'less yer sending me to me death..."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2010)

Gathering their gear and falling into their postions the group sets out for Harkon Manor. The morning is pleaseant and cool and the party makes great time without the short legged dwarf. Around noon just when everyone is ready for a break the group happens upon a small stream. The path seems to follow along up stream as the party stops to have a bite to eat.

[sblock=OOC] It's late sorry about the lousy post but a place to stop and talk, finish with identifing the scrolls. And a little more charcter development LOL. Everyone will need to subtract one days rations from your gear as Martomum supplemented you with food the first day and this morning. So you used 1/2 a ration one day and the rest today. Also this area is generic and will have anything you describe in or around it that you would typically find in such a setting. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 1, 2010)

*"So far so good."* Lora thought to herself, as she unpacked a piece of dried bread and tough jerky, and munched on them with slow determination. The stream was shallow enough to be crossed should the need to retreat arised, and the meadow gave the party a clear view that was wide enough to rule out any archer ambushes.* "We can't defend against them without cover and healing, or counter them without mounted warriors."* the girl thought as she sat on her backpack, with her glaive laid across her lap.

Archers had decided many a battle, this much she knew from the books on warfare she had read. The girl was determined to put her knowledge and intellect to the best of use while leading the group. If she ever got the taste of real command during war time, she would make great use of archers, or at least that was what she thought at the moment. 

A particularly tough piece of jerky made Lora put in extra effort on the chewing, and that had reminded her just how much tougher she herself had become since she had embarked on her so called "rescue mission". Finding Arthur had turned out to be much harder than anticipated, and so was the life of a conscript. Even with her basic training, the girl found out just how lax she had been in her physical training. She was _aching_ in more places than she even knew existed. Still, Lora had become faster, stronger and more agile. On top of that, the girl had happily discovered that she had prepared the spell components for two great spells she intended to memorize tonight, once she finally got the opportunity to rest.

On a sudden moment of inspiration, the girl reached in to her backpack and grabbed a blank piece of canvas and some charcoal for drawing. While everyone else was doing what they did, Lora began throwing down the sketches and lines of what was a very picturesque scenery, with the others in the foreground.

[sblock]Well, she has a +10 modifier for her *Craft: Drawing* skill, why not make some use of it  Lora takes 10 to get a result of 20 for her drawing.[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 1, 2010)

Onesimus drops his pack with a _thud _once Lora gave the order to stop. He begins to twist at the hip back and forth and get a slight pop from his back each time. Finally with both hands on his lower back and a bending arch backwards he gets a good solid pop and sighs slightly. He plops down onto a fallen log and immediately a small creature, not sure what, sprints away into the undergrowth. He obviously disturbed the small creatures home. 

He rummages out a small morsel of dried venison and some rather dry bread. With crumbs on his stubble and dry mouth after his meal he grabs his waterskin and moves over to the stream. The sun rays pierce through the canopy and dance on the water. He cups his hands into the cool, clear water causing small gathering of minnows to scatter in all directions. Holding the water to his face he smells the water for impurities and decided to have a sip. He puts the water to his dry lips and takes a drink. Satisfied with it he proceeds to fill his waterskin. Submerging both hands in the water he laps up some water to his face and hair to cool himself off from the morning's travel. Standing and shaking his hands dry he moves over to his log and and sips on his fresh, spring water as he takes in the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 1, 2010)

Claude slowly moves towards a large tree that is a foot away from the stream. He leans his bow and other equipment on the tree as he sat there watching his allies for a while, a curious group they were all very different in the very nature of capabilities and yet he feels that there is much that he did not know about his comrades. This brought a small smile to his face, the thought of continued discovery. Claude unsheathes his dagger and begins spinning it in his fingers absent mindedly.

Claude contemplated his time among this group. "True combat is so much different than training, so many factors that you cannot prepare for." Claude says to himself as he gets up from his sitting spot, grabs his bow and walks into a shallow part of the stream. Claude sits down in the water and so his knees are not getting wet and he places his bow on his lap so it is out of the water. He sits in this position while he focuses on the virtues that he vowed to embody. "I am becoming a warrior father, I have defnded those who were in danger and I now pray for those gnolls who had fallen due to my bow and quick judgement." Claude closes his eyes and lets his other senses take hold. He feels the light breeze on his skin and the movment of the water parting around him. He smells the scent of the trees and grass, he hears the birds chirping and the rustling of leaves in the trees near him. His breathing slowes and he reflects on his actions as of late. He becomes in tune with the world around him, the world that he is working in and trying to better.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2010)

Trinham is secretly pleased that Lora is been nice and is determined to be pleasant in return. "Mogins is used to scouting" he says "but I appreciate your concern and I will take your advice and keep him with me.

Trinham still keeps tripping over his feet but, with the aid of his stick, manages to keep up with the others as they walk along the path.

Once they make camp, Trinham finds a rock and sits down with a sigh. Just glad to be sat down, he more or less ignore what his going on around him. he eventually come around enough that he start to hunt thorough his backpack for something to eat.

Meanwhile Mogins sneaks off while his master is distracted. Presently he returns with a couple of rabbits in his mouth and a big grin on his face. Which was just about the time that Trinham realised that he had not packed any rations. Smiling Trinham says "Anyone want to exchange some rations now for a rabbit tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 1, 2010)

Jareth doesn't rest. He's too agitated, wanting to get to Harkon quickly. Even so, he stays quiet, just a frown on his face as he paces.

The young man takes a swig from his waterskin and pulls out a piece of dried meat. He chews it quickly as he walks back and forth, his mind racing on what they might find at Harkon...

Would it be burned to the ground, the Treylors already been and gone? Would it be under a small siege? Or would it be perfectly safe and intact, or even somewhere between the three? More importantly, at least for Jareth, would Tharivol be there?

The thoughts only made his mood worse, though he didn't speak up about it. No point talking about something none of them could really change right now...


----------



## Theroc (Feb 1, 2010)

As the group stopped to rest and began eating rations, Aidan was reminded he had no food.  It wasn't precisely that he hadn't thought to bring it, as initially he hadn't had the money, and afterwards in the military, he hadn't anticipated needing to supply his own rations... since that was part of the benefits of being in the military.  So, his stomach rumbling slightly he took a long drink from the stream, hoping it wasn't tainted in anyway as he dampened a portion of his shirt and cleaned off his weapons before drying them with the other side of his shirt.

He watched the others, thinking on how each had something that made them stand out from the rest.  The man with his chains wielded magic, Claude could... shoot his bow with great accuracy and seemed to be able to call on something to guide his arrows.  Lora was a wizardess who could still fight martially, Trinham too had magic.  It seemed Onesimus was the only one among them who could not call upon other forces, and even he wielded his sword with skill.

Aidan... what was it he could do?  Throw a javelin and hit sometimes, and get put to sleep?  He was starting to wonder if he was cut out for this whole soldier thing.  It seemed every fight he entered, he was wholly outmatched in anything he tried.  Though, he figured he had little choice at this point, he still needed money, and his father was still sick.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 1, 2010)

Lora raised an eyebrow with annoyance at her comrades, or were they subordinates? She decided against thinking of them as such, as she had not yet earned their loyalty, only their compliance.

The aged Paladin whom spoke of experience and advice was now risking the soaking of his bowstring, which would make his weapon useless for the rest of the day atleast.

The chubby Sorcerer lad had forgotten to bring rations along, which was just absurd in Lora's mind, and the slim Duskblade was pacing around frantically with a foul expression on his face.

Lora mulled over the possible ways in which she could have addressed them, all of which turning out to be quite undiplomatic. _*"Damn it i am really bad at being polite, aren't I..."*_ the girl thought to herself with frustration.

She made an effort to not let any subtle nuances of _you are an idiot_ creep in her tone, as she addressed Trinham: "You can have some of my meat and bread if you like. I'm done with eating anyway." The girl spoke without lifting her gaze from the canvas, still scribbling on the lines of what was turning out to be a group portrait of the party.

For the time being, Lora decided against pointing out the immediate danger of a water-drenched bow, or asking the scrawny boy why couldn't he just sit on his damn arse. On a deeper level, the Wizardress felt proud of her self control.

At the sight of Onesimus and Aidan drinking water directly from the river as if they were barn animals Lora made a genuine disgusted face, which was quickly replaced with a mixed feeling of repulsion and attraction at the sight of Aidan taking his shirt off.

His skin was dark, smooth and his muscles were tight but not overly large. Some feral part of her wanted to dig her nails deep in that body. Her rational part was repulsed and scared by the sight of a naked man, with the ever present bad memories lingering just over the edge of her consciousness. Lora lowered her eyes and tried concentrating on the lines and proportions - it was not _that kind of thing_ when it was art, or so she told herself.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC; ML]
Aidan wasn't drinking DIRECTLY from the stream in the sense of sticking in his face to drink, but making a cup with his hands.  Just clarifying that bit there.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2010)

Trinham is really annoyed with himself for not bringing any food and thus giving Lora another chance to get one up on him. Still she is been relatively nice about his error, so there is no need to be a poor looser. Accepting some meat and bread from Lora, Trinham says "Thank you Lora. I appreciate it. One of these rabbits is yours, I'll even cook it for you. If we get to the manor before teatime, I'll owe you whatever Mogins brings next time we are camping away from the army. If its edible that is. He has an odd sense of humour and occasionally brings me totally inappropriate things. One time he brought me a live mole. 

Taking his lunch, Trinham goes back to his rook and slowly eats is lunch. Occasionally giving Mogins a titbit of meat as he jumps up on Trinhams knee to see what his master is eating.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 2, 2010)

Claude finally opens his eyes and he feels refreshed and invigorated. He gets up slowly so as to not let his bow become wet. He gathers up his equipment and moves walks over to Trinham. "I do believe that we both made a large blunder on our assumption of rations, am I right?" Claude says with a kind-hearted smile as he sits on the grass beside Trinham, "Now I aided you by making your walking stick could you recompense me with the second rabbit?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 2, 2010)

"Uhm, thank you..." Lora mumbled with an uneasy smile on her face. She was never the hunter-gatherer type, and she really didn't know nor want to know how to skin a dead animal and cook it. "Perhaps it would be best if you indeed cook us a dinner later on if you are feeling up to it. Although I'm sure the Manor's cook can provide his services as well. That is, if we have managed to outrun Dellex's horsemen once we get there."

Lora got up and tucked away her drawing - it had turned out quite decent for such a rushed job. "This reminds me - forest or no forest, we are on foot trying to outpace riders. We should resume our march if everyone has refreshed themselves. Claude, you can share my jerky and dried bread, there is no time to roast the rabbits at the moment." 

Lora paused for a bit with a concentrated look on her face as she stroked her shiny ponytail and then spoke with a louder tone: "Dellex's soldiers obviously did not go along the road, else they would have encountered the Ettercap. This means they rode trough the thick woods, which would have been not much faster than walking, with all the roots, holes, rocks and branches in their way. They would have had to pitch camp at some point since even if horses can see well enough in the dark, riding trough rough terrain with a tired, spooked animal is asking for a broken ankle. They can't afford to bring extra horses with the assumption that they would maim some while on their mission, so they must definitely be not far ahead of us, if at all."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 2, 2010)

Jareth relaxes slightly and stops pacing as Lora brings up the subject of getting underway again. He finishes his light snack, washing it down with another drink before filling his waterskin at the stream again.

The duskblade draws his chain again, swinging one end back and forth as he waits for the others to form up. "Then let's get going."


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 2, 2010)

With a content stomach and such beautiful scenery to gaze upon Onesimus quickly slipped into a mindless trance of a surreal yet simply happiness sitting on his log. To which he is brutally snapped out of by the shrill and seemingly authoritative voice of the young wizard girl. He slaps both hands onto his knees to push himself up with and stands up straight. He gives a quick mock salute at the new-found leader when she wasn't looking and then slings his pack onto his back and double checks around him to make sure he doesn't leave anything behind. Once hes done preparing to leave he then puts on a more serious look as to not give Lora anything to suspect and assumes his position at the front of the vanguard silently awaiting the rest of the group to fall into position.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Their respite and lunch finished the group continues to follow the path to Harkon Manor. It winds along beside the stream and then tapers away. A half hour after their stop the group starts encounter a few hills as the path cuts around some but leaves no choice but to go over others.

Then they happen onto another body of water, this only a large creek. The path follows along up stream with the creek but from atop a large steep hill. 

You continue on at your good pace, the creek always to your left down the hillside, the forest to your right.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 3, 2010)

Lora talking about Dellex setting an ambush, sets Trinham thinking. As he has previously mentioned, he is not very good at strategy so he is reluctant to say anything. Especially as Lora will probably think he is an idiot.  Finally he tentatively says "While I agree that Dellex's men will probably cut through the woods to ambush us. Why don't they just follow us down the path, wait for the Ettercap to kill or weaken us, then attack us from behind. That aside, last time Dellex men attacked us Martumum told us not to kill them. Does that restriction still apply?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 3, 2010)

"The very nature of an attack would be considered a hostile action making them our enemy, even if they are on our own side. What I fear is them attacking us and Dellex blaming the hostile action on us, there is little that we could do in that situation though." Claude says to Trinham as he keeps his focus on his surroundings as best he could but at this point he was growing worried of what is unfolding at Harkon Manor and wether they were going to be able to get there in time.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 4, 2010)

Lora leered her head to the side as she spoke in a calm voice: "I am unsure if Dellex is even aware of our group. He views the irregulars as a nuisance more than anything else, and seems to discard us as far as his major planning is concerned. This is actually to our benefit, as he does not seem to think us a threat to his aspirations for lordship at the moment. So his men are rushing towards the Manor, and are likely not to interfere with our mission. Which is good since I doubt we can hold our own against mounted veterans."


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 4, 2010)

Onesimus tries to focus on both leading the party down the path and trying to gather information on the coming battle from the surrounding conversations. At one point he becomes a little focus on listening and not enough on walking and almost takes a tumble down the hill but quickly gets his feet back underneath him. The creek running alongside them at the base of the hill reminds him of home. Of the creek he would draw water from to supply water to the smithy. It takes him way back into his memory and then he quickly shakes it off as if it was a bad dream. _I never wants to go back there_. He thinks to himself. 

He glances over his shoulder and says. "What exactly are we to do once we reach the manor? Secure it?" A rather vague goal that can be extremely open ended in the means by which they hope to achieve said goal.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 4, 2010)

As they walked, Aidan tended to watch the water flow, not following the discussion on Dellex's powergrab with much heart, feeling he was not suited to dealing with politics, being a simple farmboy.  As he did so, he took particular note of a certain old log.  He continued observing it as something seemed off, and after twenty minutes, he saw the log submerge and reemerge, a glint coming off of what Aidan could only describe as an eye.  Drawing a javelin, he pointed.

"Oi!  That ain't no log!"  He observed, indicating the serpent.  He did not throw his javelin at it, however.  He simply awaited the groups response, in case they decided they wished to attempt to pass by it.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2010)

The group looks at the thing that appears to be a log floating upstream in the water.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 6, 2010)

Trinham walks down the path, just managing to keep up with judicious use of his walking stick. Meanwhile he is trying to concentrate on the conversation going on around him. He realises that Lora thrives on the stuff but all this talk of strategy is making his head hurt. The irregulars are beneath Dellex's notice but Martumum isn't. As indicted by the earlier abortive attack in the woods. Also what does it mean that Dellex went out of his way to send Martumum to the manor? So many questions and not enough answers. It makes Trinham's head spin even more that the poison that is still flowing through his veins. Well Lora enjoys this sort of thing, let her sort it out. With that he lets the matter drop and tries to enjoy the walk.

Once Aidan has pointed it out, Trinham starts to keep an eye on the "log". He briefly considers readying his crossbow but quickly decides that the way he is currently feeling he is more likely to hit a party member that the log. So he prepares himself to cast a spell. 

[sblock=OOC]1. Did Trinham manage to prepare his spells this morning?

2. Trinham will not take any action unless either attacked or ordered to by Lora.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] You don't prepare spells so you are back to max per day for lvls 0 and 1. good post btw don't be mad at me though if I up the friction between you and Ms. Lora only doing my job 

Also this reminds me got no spells for this day from ML my fault forgot to ask to have them posted during breakfast so you may take whatever you wish even anti-serpent spells-   [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 6, 2010)

Jareth still doesn't know who in the Nine Hells Dellex is. As such, he only pays half-attention to the conversation. While all the talk of strategy is something he could enjoy, it was constantly mixed in with talk of politics, something he had gotten enough of as a child, listening to his father. Such reminiscing only brought bad memories and a stormy mood, so he quickly shook his head and tried to focus on the scenery, to blot out those dark thoughts and self-destructive musings.

As Aidan shouted about a log that wasn't, Jareth took a look at what the fool was indicating. "So what? If it's not moving towards us, we don't need to worry about it."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 6, 2010)

"So what? If it's not moving towards us, we don't need to worry about it."

"If ya ignore it now, ya might not notice when it's coming toward us..."  Aidan shot back, irritated at the boy's attitude.  He was half tempted to give the boy what for, but from what he has caught of the conversations, he too was versed in spell and... strange chain... where Aidan barely knows to use a fist.  Inwardly the boy cursed his own past, which left him woefully unable to support himself or his ailing father.

He could only hope things improved... and keep an eye on that serpent.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2010)

The serpent bobs under the water and the group watches the creeks murky brown surface for several moments. Almost holding there breaths they scan up and down the creek, did the creature know it was spotted? Why hasn't it come back up they wonder.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 6, 2010)

"Why don't we just give it a wide berth and move by it, if it attacks us than we wil see it coming and be able to react accordingly. We are wasting to much time on this creature when we could be nearer to the manor." Claude says in a calm toneas he eyes the water. He recalled some of the snakes back in Reygur but the woudl rarely cause you trouble if you moved far enough away and knew where they where because they attacked by ambush. With this in mind he merely kept his eye on the water waiting for both his comrades and the serpent to make a decision.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I did not realize we had stopped moving, I thought this discussion was taking place while walking.  I certainly had not intended Aidan to halt the party, merely alert them as we walked so it would not get a surprise round.  >.>[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I would think the party would stop and gawk for a minute or two it is only natural, remember this isn't a normal sized creature. Just waiting for Lora to take charge and I want to gve you a better description of where you are so you have all info avaiable not sure I described the scene well enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 6, 2010)

At all this talk of a serpent Onesimus stops and stares down at the alleged beast. "This is simple. We have the high ground. Toss a stone or a stick at the water. Once the water is disturbed it will do one of two things. Flee or attack. If it flees we move on, if it attacks, we cut it down on its way up the hill with spells, arrows and javelins and then move on. Either way we need to get to the manor soon." Onesimus picks up a small stone in his hand and looks at Lora for approval.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2010)

The heavily treed slope and bank cause some problems here and there to see all the creek, but the ripples are evident. The hill is slightly steep, but does not have the brambles and underbrush like the forest on the other side of the path.

[sblock=OOC]Attaching map, key below

brown = path
blue = creek
dark green = forest (difficult terrian)
light green w/olive circles = forest (but not difficult)
black circles = players
note: in the DMG you can get a +2 AC bonus while in a forest (ducking behind trees)
distance from creek to path = 50' mostly up hill [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 7, 2010)

Lora leaned on her glaive and eyed the water. It was no log that was sure enough, as logs can't dive underwater at will. The girl listened to the others' suggestions and replied after a brief moment: "Why would the snake go out of it's natural habitat and territory, to attack a group instead of a single target? Plus, we are traversing a road, i doubt we are the first people it sees. However i don't want to have the thing slither about and attack a lone traveler if it is indeed aggressive enough. Onesimus throw the stone and let's see what it does."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Taking a step back the warrior steps into a throw that sends the rock arching over the trees and hits the water with a large "ker-plop". 

The ripples hardly have time to form as three long necked heads emerge from the water, one dips down snapping at where the rock hit the water. The center head looks to the sky and let's out a huge roar as the last head skreeches and looks about, it sees the party and it's open mouth hiss shows rows of very sharp teeth.

As one the other two heads turn to look up at where the party stands on thier hill top.

[sblock=OOC] RUN!! [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 7, 2010)

[sblock]A snake that can roar? Anyway, if it's a Hydra then Lora will know about it due to her Knowledge: Arcana that can give information on Magical Bests. Even with this cruddy roll she should still know what it is, despite not knowing that it does or what can kill it. BTW my spells for the day are in the RG, and i think i posted an OOC comment when Lora tried to ID the scrolls. Knowledge: Arcana 1d20+10=12 [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 7, 2010)

Jareth's jaw drops as the triple-headed monster rears out of the water. Not even bothering to wait for Lora to give an order, the duskblade shouts "Hydra? Run!" and then follows his own advice, following the path to Harkon Manor as fast as he can.

[sblock=OOC]
Know: Arcana roll of 27. Apparently, I know lots about hydras...
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2010)

[sblock=ML] Hmmm.. I was going to go right to harkon Manor but wanted Lora to have a chance to lead in combat, she is always giving commands. But I wanted this to be a no standard situation to see how she reacts. She knows alot I'm sure of meeting the enemy on the open field, but that isn't always the case, so a little push to help her learn something new. Now remember that first fight with the 5th lvl fighter you need not "win" just survive, I don't really award the XP for killing monsters anyway. I think the group gets more XP after a week of roleplaying than combat which is how it should be. Well good luck to General Lora, can't wait to see how this plays out. [/sblock]

[sblock=DW] Maybe do to stories told by your old teacher you have heard of the  Hydra of Serpent Creek. You will know all abilities like how hard it is to kill (i.e. fast healing), and that you need to burn the neck after a head  is cut off or two more grow back, basically everything from the monster list. [/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone] I guess init and what you have in hand would be what I need for your next posts and tell me if you run or ready an action. Jareth is on his way down the path anyone following. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 7, 2010)

Lora shrieked once she saw the monster and waved her hand: "RETREAT NOW!" pointing downwards. She stayed in her spot at the rearguard, as Trinham was not suited to be the buffer between the monster and the party. [sblock]Well I'm not sure what generalship is required of Lora, she is not an idiot and she is not going to risk getting everyone shredded in fighting a monster that is not our primary target nor is obstructing our way [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 7, 2010)

Onesimus arm hangs in the air after his throwing motion and remains motionless in air as he sees the three headed beast rise out of the water. He cocks his head slightly to the side as if to say to Lora "Orders?" while keeping his gaze fixed on the creature. As soon as the word "retreat" was mentioned his mind kicked into gear and his muscles snapped into motion as he goes into a dead sprint down the path towards the manor. 

[sblock=action]
initiative 1d20+1=17

Full round action run
(constitution score is a 16 just in case we are running for a long time lol) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 7, 2010)

Claude looks at the beast that has just risen and shakes his head at the monstrosity. "Mon Dieu..." He whispers in awe of this creature,"We had a hard enough time with the ettercap how are we supposed to defeat this." Jareth begins running causing Claude narrow his eyes at him. {How dare he break rank, he is quick to anger and quick to flee also} Claude thinks as he reaches back for an arrow while giving Lora a sideways glance to see her orders. Lora calls for a retreat and Claude quickly puts the bow on his back and begins bolting with the group.

[sblock]
just for hells sake: would we have been able to kill that damned thing?
all of the writing in between the {} is Claude thoughts, I think it will be easier to read that way
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Frozen Messiah said:


> [sblock]
> just for hells sake: would we have been able to kill that damned thing?
> 
> [/sblock]




You haven't escaped yet!! So you may have to find out. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 8, 2010)

Trinham is still not himself, so it takes him a couple of seconds to determine what's going on. Just about the time Lora shouts "Retreat" he decides that discretion is the better part of valour and hares off down the road as fast as his wonky balance will let him. "Come on Mogins. Lets get away from here. Its not healthy." 

[sblock=OOC]Init (1d20-3=9)

Trinham's hands are empty except for his walking stick.

Speed 30' less any Dex penalty[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 8, 2010)

[sblock=Initiative and items in hand]
1d20+3=7
Aidan has a javelin in hand.[/sblock]

Aidan watches the creature dumbstruck for a moment, before realizing the thing was going to be attacking, and hearing the calls to retreat and run, he blinks.  "I tol' ya it wasn't a log!"  As he began to run, making sure not to 'break rank' not out of some regimented desire, but because he wanted to be sure Lora got out alright, rather than running away like a coward.

[sblock=Action]
Aidan will run/sprint/hustle/whatever at whatever speed he can tell Lora is moving at, so that if she is attacked he will be able to move to distract the creature and give her a chance to get away.  If Aidan's full Round isn't use to run, Ready Action to throw his javelin at the Hydra should it attack anyone in the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 8, 2010)

As Claude puts his bow away he it becamse stuck for a moment causing hime to have to fiddle with it. "Merde, merde, merde. C'est pas le temps pour c'est chose." He mutters in his native tongue as he decides to that it is just best to keep it on hand. As he turns to continue his run he rembers Trinham was still having difficulty so he moves back to attempt to help him move quicker.

[sblock]
Intiative:1d20+3=4
On Hand: Bow (20 arrows)
Aid Another to help movment, add 10 feet?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Lora calls for a retreat as she understands what she is seeing. Jareth confirming here thoughts and looking to obey orders sets out a little in front of the group.

Only a few yards ahead of the following group Jareth looks back to see what the creature is doing. A fouth head rises out of the water to snap at the three that had already surfaced, while the one head still searches the water for the rock Onesimus threw. Hydra's are big and stupid he remember's from the stories told by his old mentor.

It takes only a few short seconds before the creature's heads all decide that dinner is more important than snapping at each other. They turn towards the way the party is fleeing and start to swim after the group.

Well ahead the party notices that the path starts to head down hill and that there is a slight bend to the dirt road that leads towards the creek. Then the group spots an old stone arched bridge, that the path leads directly to and the hydra may be planning on reaching it first.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 9, 2010)

Lora's mind was racing trough the possibilities - how could such a creature live by what was apparently a frequented road? Why wasn't anyone aware, why hasn't anyone tried to slay it? More importantly, why in the bloody nine hells was it attacking a group of people? Once she saw the bridge and the immediate danger, Lora raised her voice and pointed: "Break off from the road, everyone head East!"

The girl was hoping that leaving the river behind was going to discourage the monster.
[sblock]Lora has her glaive in her hands. Her initiative is 1d20+2=8[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 9, 2010)

Because his poor balance, Trinham needs all of his concentration just to keep running. Thus he does not have any leftover for doing anything else, such as navigating. So Trinham just keeps running wherever Claude guides him.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 9, 2010)

Jareth curses as he sees the hydra and the bridge ahead. He barely hears Lora's order over the sound of his own feet hitting the ground and his breath, his blood pounding. He manages to hear her shout and turns east, still going as fast as he can. He ducks behind a tree and pauses for a moment to catch his breath, looking back to the road and everyone else.

Init: 19.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 9, 2010)

Aidan heard her shout clearly, used to such exertions on the farm, usually to bring in any animals out during a sudden storm.  He followed her orders, but always making sure that Lora was not dropping behind.  Should he find that the hydra would catch Lora, he would certainly throw himself at it to buy time.

[sblock=Actions]
Head into the woods, so long as the Hydra does not catch up to Lora.  Should the hydra manage to get within reach of Lora, Aidan will throw his javelin at it and move to make himself a move available target, in the hopes of buying her time.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 9, 2010)

Claude sees everyone moving into the woods and, with Trinham in tow, he also moves intho the woods but stops at the treeline. "Go further into the woods, I will stay here to aid some of our comrades." He says to Trinham as he kneels down and readies his bow to shoot at the Hydra. He eye's what is going on with Aiden and Lora and he smiles a bit but refocuses on the hydra.

[sblock=Actions]
- Go into the forest right along the tree line
- ready an action to shoot at hydra if it approaches Lora and Aiden
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 9, 2010)

Onesimus cuts hard to the right at the sound of Lora's voice into the woods. He was hoping the path would have bent away from the creek rather than towards it. He makes his way a few yards deep into the woods but to where he could still have a decent view of his comrades. He waits catching his breath and listens for further orders.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2010)

Crashing through the undergrowth the party ignores the pull and scrape of burrs and brambles. From down the hill the hydra let's out a hungry screech. Then a few moments later you hear the sound of the monster leaving the creek and tromping up the hill. Two heads reach the crest first and look about wildly. The third and fourth heads can be seen sniffing the air for signs of their prey. 

With assurance it takes and pulls itself up to the path, strecthing out all it's necks but one towards the forest. The creatures fifth neck ends in a headless stump that is blackened and burnt, being dragged along as the monster advances. 

Claude seeing it moving towards his friends takes a shot at the monster, the arrow grazes a neck and keeps flying but he has bloodied the beast and turned at least one head his way. Even as Claude draws another arrow and takes aim at the same head he is shocked to see the gash seal and the blood loss stop. 


```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellowgreen]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][COLOR=yellowgreen]l l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]XlX[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/U]
[COLOR=yellowgreen][U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New]l l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]XlX[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l[/FONT][/SIZE][/U]
[/COLOR][U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][COLOR=sienna]l l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]XlX[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/U]
[COLOR=sienna][U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/FONT][/SIZE][/U][/COLOR]
[COLOR=sienna][U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/FONT][/SIZE][/U][/COLOR]
[U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][COLOR=green]l[COLOR=deepskyblue]C[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/U]
[COLOR=green][U][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New]l l[COLOR=deepskyblue]T[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=deepskyblue]A[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=deepskyblue]L[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=deepskyblue]O[/COLOR]l l l l[COLOR=deepskyblue]J[/COLOR]l[/FONT][/SIZE][/U][/COLOR]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=#008000]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
```
 

```
[U][B]Character              HP  AC   InHand/Condition[/B][/U]
Jareth                 20  [COLOR=deepskyblue]18[/COLOR]    ---/poisoned -2str  
Onesimus                [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]   [COLOR=deepskyblue]19 [/COLOR] ---/---
Hydra                  55  15    ---/---
Trinham                 [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]   [COLOR=deepskyblue]11[/COLOR]    ---/poisoned dex=4
Lora                   15  [COLOR=deepskyblue]14[/COLOR]    glavie/--- 
Aidan                  16  [COLOR=deepskyblue]17[/COLOR]    javelin/poisoned -3str
Claude                 [COLOR=orange]14[/COLOR] [COLOR=deepskyblue]19[/COLOR]    bow/---
```
 
[sblock=ooc]posted in init order
+2 AC added for being in forest- also is difficult terrian (DMG pg 87)
Pre-combat over please list round 1 actions [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 10, 2010)

"DAMNT IT!" Lora cursed and placed her glaive next to her as she was crouching. "Hold your fire everyone, don't lead it here. I will try to distract it, if i am successful immediately retreat further in to the woods. And don't break formation - she added with scorn, looking at the scrawny red haired boy with an angry sideways glance.

Lora hoped that the beast was as stupid as it seemed, so that her trick may save her and the group. The girl tried to keep her mind calm but the hissing, snarling beast snapping at the air really made it hard for her not to shiver. The young Wizardress remembered a little trick Mirella had taught her, and used it now to recover her composure and do the necessary motions for her spell.

Lora formed a seal with her hands, her thin, long fingers intertwining and resembling a hexagram. *"Lumenere duren oriel"* she mumbled, a faint light glowing from her fingers. Immediately, a silent, vaguely humanoid shape made of white light forms to the right of the Hydra's position, just outside it's reach, and started dancing around tauntingly.

[sblock]Lora casts Dancing Lights and attempts to create a humanoid shape to draw the beast's attention off the party. The duration is a nice 1 minute (10 rounds) and it has 130 feet of range at Lora's current level.

*Dancing Lights 10/10*

Prepared spells:
*0 level:* Daze, Resistance, Message, Dancing Lights
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Benign Transposition[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=ML] Nice dumb animals do like bright lights, my question is do you cast this away from the bridge, towards it or on the hill side? Edit it in and I'll check tonight [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock]
l l 1 l l l l G l l l l l l
l l l l lXlXl l l l l l l l
l l l l lXlXl l l l l l l l
l l l l lXlXl G l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lCl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l lTl l lAl lLl lOl l l lJl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 

Lora casts it where the red G is. It can move 100 ft/round so Lora moves it towards the Yellow G spot (haha) marked on the map. The idea is to lead the Hydra back towards the river and away from the party.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2010)

The glowing lights are seen by all the hydra's heads and the creature starts to turn away from the group and towards the lights. Lora leads the creature back towards the water before ending the spell once the creature is out of sight.

A great 'SPLASH' comes from the creek area, telling everyone that the creature has reentered the water below.

[sblock=OOC] Int check for Hydra = 1d20-4 = 0 

Guess that's another great spell usage for Lora, first the Enlarge Person and now this. [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 13, 2010)

Onesimus breathes a sigh of relief as he hears that Lora's plan comes to fruition. He moves out back onto the road and looks up down for this comrades and proceeds down the path toward the bridge at a moderate pace.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 13, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Int check for Hydra = 1d20-4 = 0
> 
> Guess that's another great spell usage for Lora, first the Enlarge Person and now this. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
And the ghost Sound earlier, with the Gnolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 13, 2010)

Lora inhaled deeply - she had waited with bated breath to see if her spell would work. Her hands were trembling and her heart was racing in her chest. The girl stood up and grabbed the polished wooden shaft of her glaive, just so her hands would stop shaking. "Let's get going before it comes back." the girl exclaimed and went down the path.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2010)

Once Lora has loured the hydra off and people start to move, Trinham hobbles off  with the others, maintaining his position in the marching order. Hopefully still being helped by Claude.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 14, 2010)

Claude sat in the underbrush as still as he could with an arrow nocked in his bow just in case. He sat there praying that the hydra would be lead away. Claude sat there with his eyes closed listening to the creatures feet hit the ground, they were moving away. "Mon dieu..." Claude says as he let's out a sigh of relif whiel waiting for the next orders from Lora. When he notices everyone else on the move he begins to move along with them, glancing now and then towards the river.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2010)

Onesimus again takes point and heads towards the stone bridge that crosses the creek. He follows the road close to the forest side, and away from the creek. The rest of the group follows behind everyone trying to be as stealthy as they can.

As the group reaches the bridge they slow down and watch the water from both sides. Stoping to listen and watch they hear and then see something very surprising. Two armored horseman coming galloping down the road from the other side of the bridge. They are covered head to toe in steel and the one in the lead carries a lance. They are still far to see what crests they bear, but the colors they flying are not those of Lord Bairian (which or blue and white btw).

[sblock=OOC] ok all kinds of checks needed Hide, Move Silently, Spot, Listen, Knowledge(nobility), and a new check = figure out how the DM would pull his players bacon out of the fire check  [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 15, 2010)

Claude quickly looks over the edge of the bridge to see if the Hydra was stirring, but nothing. As he pulls his eyes away from the water he catches a glimpse of some horsemen riding up towards them. He notices that they are flying royal colors, the likes of which are hard for him to remember. Claude quickly turns around to his comrades. "Move away from here I shall talk to them, I may be able to move along. Do not worry about me I have experience with high ranking members of groups. Please go." Claude says to them quickly trying to get the group out of harms way, although he knows that some will attempt to stay anyways.

[sblock]
Listen & Spot:1d20=10, 1d20=17
knowledge (nobility):1d20+8=9[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 16, 2010)

Lora walked silently along, mulling over the perils of adventuring and whether Arthur was still ok. She was not much of a sneak, and she would have needed more than her nimble body to conceal the long glaive mounted on her shoulder like a ship's mast.

The girl noticed the two riders bearing down on the group and was so preoccupied with trying to remember the heraldry on their armour, that she had shut her senses off from the world completely.

"Wait, Claude. - the girl spoke, still concentrating on the coats of arms that the riders bore. - I know these colours."

[sblock] Hide:1d20+2=4; Move Silently: 1d20+2=8 
Spot: 1d20-1=0; Listen: 1d20-1=0 Lora is blind and deaf 
Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty: 1d20+10=22 phew, one decent roll at least. I hate IK.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 16, 2010)

Aidan sighed with relief as things seemed to become more calm for now.  However, as soon as the hydra's threat was diminished, another potential threat arose.  The boy sighed, attempting to keep himself a bit hidden and alert.

[sblock=Rolls]
1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+5=14, 1d20+5=8, 1d20=5
Rolls are in order that you asked, HM. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 16, 2010)

Jareth warily approaches the bridge, rejoining the formation and thinking nothing of his flight. He eyes the water, grumbling to himself, "...hydra back where we need to go... trying to get us all killed... stupid dwarf and his lack of warnings... and intelligible speech."

He is so focused on the water and the possible return of the hydra, he practically ignores the rest of the world.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Hide and Move Silently: 3 and 18. Forgot the ACP in the actual roll, but my post is correct.
Listen and Spot: 7 and 2. It's a very good thing I'm not a scout.
As for the Know: Nobility & Royalty, it's not a class skill, and I have no cross-class ranks, so no roll.

And for the DM pulling the player's bacon out of the fire, it wouldn't be necessary if the DM didn't make the fire too hot.  

And Myth, join the club. I'm thinking of starting an "I Hate Invisible Castle" or "Invisible (Castle) Pain" support group. 
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Trinham follows the others down the road and over the bridge. Because he needs to concentrate on walking he is oblivious to what is happening around him. However, because he is watching were he puts his feet, he moves without making a sound.

Once the two riders are pointed out to him, he moves off the road and leans against a tree.

[sblock=Rolls]
Skill Adjustment for Dex: 
- _Hide:_ =+0 (+2 ranks, -4 dex, +2 stealthy)
- _Move Silently_ =+3  (+2 ranks, -4 dex, +2 stealthy, +3 cat)
Hide, Move Silently, Spot, Listen (1d20=2, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=7)
no Knowledge (Nobility)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2010)

Watching the two riders approach it looks like they notice Lora, Claude, and Onesimus standing on the edge of the bridge. They stop on the far side and the lead rider with the lance lifts his visor and calls out. "Come away from there! A deadly creature is in the area, come across quickly we will protect you!" he says.

The second ride also lifts his visor but you think it is so he can better see as he casts his gaze around and makes his horse dance about.

[sblock=OOC]
Nobility check can be found here 

And if anyone wants to have a ready action avaiable please let me know during your next post. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 17, 2010)

Lora breathed a sigh of relief and signaled the group to follow her. "Yes the Hydra. We had the pleasure of meeting it. - the girl growled the word "pleasure" with contempt. She was very annoyed at the lack of forewarning as well. - We have been sent to your master's aid by a commander in Lord Bairan's army. Will you escort us to Harkon Manor? We must speak with Lord Vir Valorn, I believe the family and the estate are in danger. And although i do not know much of this kind of magical beast, a Hydra seems too tough for the two of you to take on unaided. With your lord's permission, we can mount a larger force and slay it after the security of the manor has been ensured."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 17, 2010)

Jareth looks at Lora, then brightens as she mentions Harkon Manor. "So they're from Harkon? Good..." 

The young, impulsive human walks slowly towards the horsemen and loudly asks, "Is the half-elf Tharivol Ilphunodel at the manor?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 17, 2010)

"Miss Lora is speaking the truth in this matter, the hydra is a mighty beast and we would need more men and I say this meaning no insult to your talents in no way. Mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard the last of the Grignard House in Reygur," Claude says as he bows in a courtly manner and then shows them his signet ring as proof of what he says, "and it would be most helpful if you could accompany us to Harkon manor with haste for there is urgency in our mission that we will explain once we are at the manor."

[sblock]
Diplomacy:1d20+11=27[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 17, 2010)

At Lora's behest, Aidan stepped from his hiding place, dusting himself off as he felt a bit out of place amongest all the noble-talk.

"Um... hi... m'name's Aidan, Aidan Burke..."  He looked around, obviously keeping an eye out for that bloody hydra as he waited for a response.  Aidan kept trying to figure out why it was everyone else seemed to have more useful abilities than himself.  Why was it that all he was good for was taking a hit?  Why wasn't he able to help!?  He was always feeling so useless.

"Yeah... we need ta get ta tha manor... message bearers and all"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2010)

As the riders approach, Trinham prepares to cast a _Flare_ on the lead horse's eyes. This is just a precautionary measure as he does think he will need it.

That said, he still keeps his spell ready, even when Lora identifies them as been from Harkon. A lot has happened in the last few weeks and Trinham no longer trusts that things are has they seem. Therefore, leaving the others to deal with the riders, he remains leaning against his tree prepared to cast his spell.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2010)

"Lord Bairian's army? Tharivol? the Grignard House of Reygur? A message? Who are you people?," the first rider tries to ask and answer so many questions at once. He finally stops looking about the area and creek to study the party, and when his eyes fall on Lora his gaze stops and is locked on the woman. The silence lasts a moment before the second rider, an older man by the gray in his beard, walks his horse up beside the younger one.

"Vance, this is not the time to be delaying, the hydra is about, we heard it. And that means these people are in danger." he says in a gruff voice. His demenor is unexspected as it seems the younger man must be in charge. "Especially the lady we can not leave her here unattended."

The younger rider (Vance) snaps out of his stupor and looks to the older man. "Yes, yes protect the innocent and weak." he says giving a small nod of his head to the older man. Turning back to lock eyes with Lora, (unless she's still wearing that same dress lol/jk) he says, "My name is Vance Valorn, protector and champion of Harkon Manor. Please follow me I will escort you all back to my home."

The two horsemen turn their mounts and walk a little ways from the bridge. They dismount and seem to be in quiet conversation as they wait for the party to join them. 

[sblock=OOC] I was really having a hard time deciding if I should have the hydra attack. One last fight before  I end Spider's Path. It would be to showcase the heroics of Vance Valorn as I have a special little twist in store for Lora and Aidan's "friendship". And you others are in for your own character developments, as we discover the fate of Tharivol, the true history of Reygurian politics, and how fat we can get a cat who has a whole castle of critters to feed on. Not to mention his master as he could sink back into idle days of eating and sleeping instead, of marching and drilling. For Onesimus well I'm not telling-- 

Let's just say it will be fun, fun, fun for me, me, me. And I hope for all of you as well. - HM [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 19, 2010)

Lora forced an uneasy smile and swallowed with difficulty - the sticky feeling of a male's stare on her made her recoil in her shell. It took her a few moments before she could speak again, stepping to the side and putting up some measure of distance between herself and the two armoured men.

She was still the leader of the group, so the girl decided to gather her wits and do as she was supposed to. "Change in formation, Onesimus between the two riders. give them a line to charge forward. Aidan and Claude spread a bit wider so you have a field of vision to use missiles. The rest is as it were."

Her voice was cold and measured - this was what Lora would call her _efficient_ state of mind. No emotions, no bad memories, just logic and calculation. It was this type of thinking that had gotten her trough her earlier years, and in to Wizardly spellcasting.

"Vance Valorn - Vir Valorn's younger brother, a capable warrior who has faught gnolls, monsters, and even the dead. - the girl recited with a concentrated look on her face. - or so the stories tell. Your reputation preceeds you, at least before those who have taken interest in the Noble Houses of the land. As one of noble blood you must know of Lord Bairan and his army, marching to clash with the invasion force mounted by the Treylor Empire at the call of the Great King of Borlim. We have been sent here to prevent a usurper from attacking or deceiving your family."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2010)

Trinham continues leaning against the tree, listening to the interaction between the knights and the rest of the party. When one of knights starts going on about protecting the innocent he struggles to stop himself bursting out laughing and instead ends up having a bad coughing fit.

Once the party moves off, Trinham quietly take his place and hobble off down the path. Once again walking takes almost all of his cencentration, so he is oblivious to what is going on around him.

[sblock=OOC]Basically Trinham is a peasant and since leaving home has come to find certain aspects of the nobel's knightly behaviour amusing. However, he tries to hide this from the others, especially Lora. It should be interesting how he copes in the manor, surrounded by people who consider themselves to be his "betters".[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 20, 2010)

"Very well, madam" Claude says with nod of his head and then moves to his point. He continues walking along and thinking of what is to come at the manor. {The nature of court entrigue was something I am not comfortable with and hope this does not present itself than I may be able to enjoy this experience.} Claude thinks to himself as he eyes the knights infront of him.


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 21, 2010)

Onesimus breathes a little easier knowing there are two more swords with them. He gives a nod of approval at the mention of the riders call to protect the weak. _I guess there is still some decent nobles in this world._ As he approaches both nights he gives a slight head nod to each and offers his forearm. "I am Onesimus. Delegate Soldier of Sir Gomar of Pesh."

[sblock=ooc hm]
hm u made mention of my options for a second language somewhere a long time ago and i never finalized it. I think there was something of a form of common for nobility. ill take that 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2010)

As Onesimus approaches the two warrior's they stop talking with each other and accept the warriors forearm in greeting. Onesimus notices that the older man isn't another "sword" to help out, as he wears a large horseman's mace straped to his hip. "Vance Valorn," the younger man says to Onesimus. "And this is my _wizen_ Brend Servant of _Devolin,_ and _holden_ of House Valorn." The older man just accepts Onesimus's arm but says nothing.

[sblock=Sphyh] Did I call that language High Speech, I can't remember or find it. But will use High Speech to describe it for now. Go ahead and add it to your sheet and upgrade your character while your at it. Don't forget to add the Amulet under magic items. Also High Speech definitions:

_wizen_:A tutor or teacher.
_holden_: A high speech way of saying slave.

Onesimus has never heard of a teacher slave before. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 24, 2010)

Jareth scowls as his questions is repeated, then promptly ignored. He hears Lora's formation command, nods once and takes his place, though he replaces his chain at his belt. His eyes drift to the water, carefully watching for disturbances and signs of motion.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2010)

Raising an eyebrow as Lora gives out instructions, Vance's eyes grow very wide when he finally notices the glaive across her slim shoulders. He listens to Claude only half-heartedly it seems as he watches Lora get the group ready to leave.

"_Miss _Lora is it," he says turning to Claude surprising him (that he was listening). "And _she_ is in charge Lord Grignard?" But his question is answered as it seems everyone takes Lora's orders in stride and Claude walks back to his spot with a "Very well, madam". Vance just continues to stare but this time with a dumbfounded expression on his face.

When Lora steps up to address the knight his expression turns serious. "I see you know much about me _Miss_ Lora, but I know nothing about you. And you bring grave news as well as beauty to Harkon." He says eyeing the polearm curiously. "Maybe tonight a walk after dinner would at least put me on equal footing as I could learn the deeds of the group that fought it's way through Spider's Path. From the _woman_ that lead that group." 

Bowing to Lora, Vance turns and mounts his horse before leading the group down the road to Harkon Manor.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2010)

And so ends Spider's Path.  It has been a great game everyone and here tonight or in an hour or so I will be starting:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/272541-battle-harkon-manor.html

Sorry DW the story of Tharivol is a big one and not for this adventure(Spider's Path). I hope you like the direction I take it. 

Anything you wish to do on the hour walk to the manor post OOC and I will edit it into the new IC thread. Anything you wish to have done here also let me know OOC.

HM


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
ok ill go ahead and update my sheet accordingly. High Speech sounds right. As for the trip to the manor I simply take my spot in formation and walk.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry at the sudden silent spell.  Aidan will simply take his spot in formation and remain quiet, eyeing the noble who seems taken with Lora suspiciously.[/sblock]


----------

